# 17 year old Dindu burgler shot dead by homeowner



## Preacher (Mar 15, 2016)

Homeowner Shoots, Kills Teen Burglary Suspect

Look at this piece of wisdom here 
“You have to look at it from every child’s point of view that was raised in the hood,” said Harris. “You have to understand… how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point-of-view.”

Um. Get a job? Get TANF? I don't rob people for my clothes and I got 4 kids to clothe..this is what YEARS AND YEARS of Liberalism has done...these idiots think its their RIGHT to take others stuff because they supposedly can't afford it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 15, 2016)

Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...

The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home *and found the teen climbing out of a window.

“She observed a subject leaving the home through the rear,” said police Det. Dan Ferrin.*

Miami-Dade police said there was a confrontation and shots were fired. Police said they were on scene seconds after the shooting and gave CPR to the teen. Johnson was rushed to the hospital where he was pronounced dead.

“What’s wrong with her,” asked Johnson’s sister Nisha Johnson. “She did not have to shoot him.”


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 15, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> 
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home *and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> ...




How do you know.........a thug like that is very likely to have attacked her......


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 15, 2016)

Another Saint Trayvon?  Essentially what these fools are saying is need creates a right to steal.  

There was a confrontation.  The pillow lip thug likely thought he could threaten an unarmed middle-aged woman.  Wrong.  He got just what was coming to him.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 15, 2016)

Another honor student who's bright academic future has been cut short.   .....


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 15, 2016)

2aguy said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> ...


BS...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

another I'm proud to have shot a ****** thread!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 15, 2016)

daws101 said:


> another I'm proud to have shot a ****** thread!


Yeppers...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 15, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> 
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home *and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> ...


I have no sympathy for any piece of shit criminal


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> ...


 even someone you care about?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 15, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


No one I care about is a piece of shit criminal


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


not that you know about...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 15, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



No I'm pretty sure.  I have a very small circle of friends and family that I care about.

I will say that a few years ago I cut a guy I had known for 20 years out of my life completely when he told me he rigged the gas valve on his house to leak then left town for 2 weeks in hopes of getting an insurance payout.  Luckily his neighbor reported the leak.  I was pissed off to the point of punching him in the mouth. He had neighbors with little kids.  I want nothing to do with anyone that could even think about doing something like that.

So you see if I found out anyone I know was a piece of shit criminal I would have nothing to do with them ever again


----------



## Steven_R (Mar 15, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I'm sure it's quite a tragedy for his family, but he was a thief and got dead in the pursuit of his chosen vocation. He didn't have to be there.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Steven_R said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


you're singing to the choir .
that is not my point, the OP is a white *supremacist, if the robber had been white he would not have posted it .*


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 15, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



It matters not what color any piece of shit criminal is nor what color his victims are


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Steven_R said:
> ...


 not to you or me it doesn't ,however r it matter greatly to the op.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 15, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Says you I don't know that


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I do, why  duck that obvious fact?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 15, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Yeah I don't believe everything anyone here says


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 15, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



If you were honest, you'd admit to the criminal acts that you have perpetrated in your life.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 15, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> 
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home *and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> ...


 Just another person who won the Darwin award.  Thank god that this person has removed his liberal genetic material from the gene pool.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 15, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



My biggest crime was getting a speeding ticket when I was 18.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 15, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I doubt that.

Still...that was a crime you got caught for. I'm talking about crimes you have comitted. You, my friend, are most certainly a criminal.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 15, 2016)

Do you think that if the dumbass libtard had entered the White House, that he would of been allowed to leave unharmed?  Or executed on sight?  Probably hugged by the transgender man and his partner, given an award, steak dinners and beer(even though underage) then sent on his way.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 15, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Doubt all you want.  I have never committed a property crime, never shoplifted, I certainly have never stolen from anyone or harmed anyone physically. The worst thing I ever did was violate traffic laws

Of course because convoluted legal system many of us commit crimes everyday and don't know it but I don't count that


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


that's a good strategy most of the time however in the op's case it's true.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> Do you think that if the dumbass libtard had entered the White House, that he would of been allowed to leave unharmed?  Or executed on sight?  Probably hugged by the transgender man and his partner, given an award, steak dinners and beer(even though underage) then sent on his way.


false comparison much?


----------



## Meathead (Mar 15, 2016)

I understand he had a very bright future at a refrigerator college.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 15, 2016)

daws101 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think that if the dumbass libtard had entered the White House, that he would of been allowed to leave unharmed?  Or executed on sight?  Probably hugged by the transgender man and his partner, given an award, steak dinners and beer(even though underage) then sent on his way.
> ...


When a kid(Muslim) builds a luggage bomb, but calls it a clock, gets evicted from school, but he gets invited to the White House.  If a kid wears a US flag on their T-shirt gets evicted from school, doesn't get invited to White House.  Nothing false about that, right?


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 15, 2016)

“If there’s any type of situation that happens or they believe there’s a burglary at the home or any type of confrontation, dial 911. Have the police make that confrontation,” Ferrin said. “That’s what we’re here for.”


----------



## Preacher (Mar 15, 2016)

Brain357 said:


> “If there’s any type of situation that happens or they believe there’s a burglary at the home or any type of confrontation, dial 911. Have the police make that confrontation,” Ferrin said. “That’s what we’re here for.”


Yeah but I prefer law and order and a dead scumbag when ya can. I ain't calling the cops if someone is IN my house with my family until AFTER I shoot the son of a bitch or run him off.


----------



## Steven_R (Mar 15, 2016)

Brain357 said:


> “If there’s any type of situation that happens or they believe there’s a burglary at the home or any type of confrontation, dial 911. Have the police make that confrontation,” Ferrin said. “That’s what we’re here for.”



When seconds count, police are only minutes away.

If they show up at all.


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 15, 2016)

Odium said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > “If there’s any type of situation that happens or they believe there’s a burglary at the home or any type of confrontation, dial 911. Have the police make that confrontation,” Ferrin said. “That’s what we’re here for.”
> ...



This woman rushed home to shoot the guy.  Wouldn't want to be her for the civil suit.


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 15, 2016)

Steven_R said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > “If there’s any type of situation that happens or they believe there’s a burglary at the home or any type of confrontation, dial 911. Have the police make that confrontation,” Ferrin said. “That’s what we’re here for.”
> ...



In this case the woman was minutes away and rushed to trouble.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 15, 2016)

Brain357 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


I am sure the Dindu's family will be contacted by a Ambulance Chaser to file some asinine lawsuit...woman will be better off selling or putting everything of value in another family members name.


----------



## Steven_R (Mar 15, 2016)

Brain357 said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



She's allowed to defend her home.


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 15, 2016)

Steven_R said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Steven_R said:
> ...



But there will be a civil suit and I don't like her chances. Can't say she was fearful for herself when she rushed to danger.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 15, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



  If one of my family members got killed while committing a crime I'd have to say he got what was coming.
  Of course I would have disowned him long before that.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 15, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> ...


Your total lack of humanity, and reasonableness, is noted.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 15, 2016)

Brain357 said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Yeppers...


----------



## Meathead (Mar 15, 2016)

The thug's cousin, 

“You have to look at it from every child’s point of view that was raised in the hood,” said Harris. “You have to understand… how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point-of-view.”


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> The thug's cousin,
> 
> “You have to look at it from every child’s point of view that was raised in the hood,” said Harris. “You have to understand… how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point-of-view.”


Forget all that, a poor excuse, literally, and think on this instead:  Is the penalty for robbery death, yes or no?


----------



## Meathead (Mar 15, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > The thug's cousin,
> ...


No, but stupidity often gets thugs killed. Trayvon and Big Mike are excellent examples, as was this guy.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Answer the question, tough guy.  Is the penalty for robbery death, yes or no?[


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> ...


In reality conservatives do that much more often than liberals no better way to conserve your gas then stealing it from someone else.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


More false comparisons


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Odium said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > “If there’s any type of situation that happens or they believe there’s a burglary at the home or any type of confrontation, dial 911. Have the police make that confrontation,” Ferrin said. “That’s what we’re here for.”
> ...


Of course you will dear.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

Odium said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


What kind of racist bullshit is a dindu?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 15, 2016)

Another Dindu Nuffin taking a dirt nap. The world is a much better place.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 15, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Dindu Nuffin isn't a race. As in "I dindu Nuffin!"


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

PredFan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Didn't say race I said racist .
It's definitely racist but I knew that already .
Just wanted to see how many racist fucks would take the bait.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 15, 2016)

daws101 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



It isn't racist just because you say it is fucktard. It isn't referring to any race therefor it isn't racist.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 15, 2016)

PredFan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


It's intrinsically racist .
Fuck stick.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Bring back literacy test for voters.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > The thug's cousin,
> ...


Why not?

I bet we'll see a lot less robbery


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Apparently the race of the victim and the robber are very important to you.  Doesn't that make you a racist too?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


The only one who's proven himself a racist on this thread is you.


----------



## Anathema (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Forget all that, a poor excuse, literally, and think on this instead:  Is the penalty for robbery death, yes or no?



It should be. As the penalty for every feliny shoild be. This woman saved us a huge amount of money as a society by putting that criminal out of our misery. 

Unfortunately, she will now probably pay tge price in civil court rather than being lauded as the hero she rightfully is.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 16, 2016)

Brain357 said:


> “If there’s any type of situation that happens or they believe there’s a burglary at the home or any type of confrontation, dial 911. Have the police make that confrontation,” Ferrin said. “That’s what we’re here for.”


Yeah and it takes roughly 10 minute maximum for the police to show up.  In that time, a rape, murder or child molestation could be committed.  In 30 seconds my gun safe can be open, and I don't ask questions first.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 16, 2016)

Someone bring JoeB by so he can retract his statements that defensive gun use by civilians is a red herring

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 16, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > “If there’s any type of situation that happens or they believe there’s a burglary at the home or any type of confrontation, dial 911. Have the police make that confrontation,” Ferrin said. “That’s what we’re here for.”
> ...



Yep, when seconds count, the police are minutes away

-Geaux


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


911 tape: 'Shoot him again!' husband tells wife hiding from home intruder


> Georgia officials have released the 911 calls made of a husband telling his wife to shoot a man who allegedly broke into their home as she and her two children hid and called police. WXIA's Rebecca Lindstrom reports.


 She was hiding and the "THUG" went after her.  She would of been dead by the time police showed up.  Liberals are "SHEEP" and will end up dead.  They deserve it for how stupid they are.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


You are going to vote for Hillary, you are the RACIST bastard.  Once a clansman always a clansman, that is what the Southern White Democrats are, and always will be.  It is in the inbreeding.
KKK grand dragon endorses Hillary Clinton for president | Fox News


> Hillary Clinton is working hard to consolidate support during a tougher-than-expected Democratic primary, but there’s one backer she may wish to back away from: a Ku Klux Klan grand dragon.
> 
> “We want Hillary Clinton to win,” Will Quigg, the grand dragon of the KKK’s California chapter, said during an interview with The Telegraph.


----------



## tinynascarfan (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> 
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home *and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> ...


you dumbass, he didn't have to break into her house, but he did, and now the trash has been removed from the planet, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 16, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Or in this case you could run home to shoot the criminal and set yourself up for a great civil suit.  No winners here.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 16, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yep, they create a system with so many laws and regulations that are so trivial and unenforceable, then they use it to counter your argument. 

And besides, most of the things lonelaugher is probably alluding to are civil matters or violations, which don't fall under true criminal acts.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> 
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home *and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> ...



I noticed you didn't bold the other part, i fixed it for you.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 16, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> I have no sympathy for any piece of shit criminal



*seems so far the liberfools here do, they also seem to feeeeel it is perfectly OK to steal and rob people of their hard earned possessions, if these jerks would only open their homes, wallets and bank accounts to these thieves, we could eliminate BLACK crime over night.*


----------



## Wildman (Mar 16, 2016)

Meathead said:


> how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school?



"go to school"


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

Meathead said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


That's not bigoted.  nope not even a little bit!


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Don't you wish.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Best you could do?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

andaronjim said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Sanger never said that.  It's a lie.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Seems to me that when you start losing the argument, you have to refer to the liberal playbook by calling people racists, or bigots.  Shame that you liberals are the real RACISTS, as pointed before with the link about the KKK clan leader.  Once a racist always a racist, RIGHT Tyrone?
KKK grand dragon endorses Hillary Clinton for president | Fox News


> Hillary Clinton is working hard to consolidate support during a tougher-than-expected Democratic primary, but there’s one backer she may wish to back away from: a Ku Klux Klan grand dragon.
> 
> “We want Hillary Clinton to win,” Will Quigg, the grand dragon of the KKK’s California chapter, said during an interview with The Telegraph.
> 
> Republican frontrunner Donald Trump was recently criticized for a perceived reticence to disavow the endorsement of former KKK leader David Duke. Trump has since clearly disavowed Duke’s vote of confidence. Clinton has yet to be asked about Quigg’s endorsement.


 Bubba's and Al Gore's fathers were confirmed clansman, like father like son?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Wrong.  The correct answer is, "Yes it does make me a racist."


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


nope still just you wishing it did,


----------



## blastoff (Mar 16, 2016)

Sunni said:


> Another honor student who's bright academic future has been cut short.   .....


Gosh, hope he wasn't a student athlete too.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> “What’s wrong with her,” asked Johnson’s sister Nisha Johnson. “She did not have to shoot him.”



Good reason not to rob somebody's house.  One less parasite off the streets.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > “What’s wrong with her,” asked Johnson’s sister Nisha Johnson. “She did not have to shoot him.”
> ...


Your lack of humanity, for humanity, is noted.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 16, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > “What’s wrong with her,” asked Johnson’s sister Nisha Johnson. “She did not have to shoot him.”
> ...


He had to steal so he could buy clothes to go to school apparently.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Your lack of humanity, for humanity, is noted.


As is your saccharine self-righteousness.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Meathead said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Your lack of humanity, for humanity, is noted.
> ...


Call it what you like, but don't call yourself Pro-Life when you are Pro-Death...


----------



## Meathead (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I've never called myself Pro_Life. You haven't a clue of what you're talking about. I do not get upset about the death of thugs. If that's Pro-Death, so be it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Meathead said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


A 17-year-old burglar is not a thug, nor should he be dead right now.  Stupid kid?  Sure thing.  Lots of those around but the penalty for burglary is not death.


----------



## Anathema (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> A 17-year-old burglar is not a thug, nor should he be dead right now.  Stupid kid?  Sure thing.  Lots of those around but the penalty for burglary is not death.



A 1u year old burglar is a criminal. There is no place for criminals in a proper society. The penalty for burglary should be death.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Anathema said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > A 17-year-old burglar is not a thug, nor should he be dead right now.  Stupid kid?  Sure thing.  Lots of those around but the penalty for burglary is not death.
> ...


You're a lunatic, literally.

If anyone is a danger to society, it's anyone like you...


----------



## Meathead (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> A 17-year-old burglar is not a thug, nor should he be dead right now.  Stupid kid?  Sure thing.  Lots of those around but the penalty for burglary is not death.


The penalty for drunk driving and playing with loaded guns shouldn't be death either, but you can't fix stupid. Stupidity has consequences. Look at Martin and Brown.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

The penalty for drunk driving and playing with loaded guns shouldn't be death either...[/QUOTE]
And it isn't, unless you were unlucky that day.  Most get away with it and there was no reason to kill a kid who wasn't a threat.


----------



## Anathema (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> If anyone is a danger to society, it's anyone like you...



Im a huge threat to any society that refuses to differentiate Right and Wrong and to punish criminals.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> The penalty for drunk driving and playing with loaded guns shouldn't be death either...


And it isn't, unless you were unlucky that day.  Most get away with it and there was no reason to kill a kid who wasn't a threat.[/QUOTE]Anyone who breaks into my house is a threat regardless of color.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Doesn't excuse his actions


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Anyone who breaks into my house is a threat regardless of color.


Not when he's leaving, and you aren't even home...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



If someone breaks into my house while I'm home they are going to die as well.  It's quite simple.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Doesn't excuse his, or her actions.  Both were wrong but only one is dead.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


But she wasn't home, and he was leaving.  No threat so no need to kill.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



She came home while he was still there.  Evidently, he should have left quicker.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


She shot him when they were both outside.  It was unnecessary.

He shouldn't have broken in, and she shouldn't have killed him.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Well now he won't break into anybody else's house.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Not worth a human life.


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 16, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



And she will probably regret her actions after the civil suit.  If she shot him in the back she might also go to jail.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2016)

Brain357 said:


> And she will probably regret her actions after the civil suit.  If she shot him in the back she might also go to jail.



Not in Florida.


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 16, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > And she will probably regret her actions after the civil suit.  If she shot him in the back she might also go to jail.
> ...


Maybe not jail, but the civil suit is certain.  She rushed home to shoot him.  This is going to cost her.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 16, 2016)

What happened in the confrontation?

Nothing is going to happen to this woman.  There is no right to steal.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> What happened in the confrontation?
> 
> Nothing is going to happen to this woman.  There is no right to steal.


There should have been no confrontation.  At least not between her and the kid.

And just because someone steals something doesn't mean you can shoot them.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 16, 2016)

There is no right to steal.  Yes, protecting your home means you can shoot them.  Especially in Florida.


----------



## Brain357 (Mar 16, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There is no right to steal.  Yes, protecting your home means you can shoot them.  Especially in Florida.



If it was in the back she might still be in trouble.  She certainly has a strong civil suit to look forward to.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 16, 2016)

Brain357 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There is no right to steal.  Yes, protecting your home means you can shoot them.  Especially in Florida.
> ...


If grandma had balls she'd be grandpa.  She went home which she has a right to do.   The article says there was a confrontation.   

What happened was she caught the thug.  He decided this middle aged woman would be intimidated if he went full black thug and she shot him.  If you want to get into if then.  He hit her knocking her to the ground, then she shot him.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


See ya in court, for the Wrongful Death suit.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 16, 2016)

There won't be one and you will not hear of this case again.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There won't be one and you will not hear of this case again.


Oh, I think it's clear that there will be.  It's not a difficult case to prove, especially in a Civil Trail.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> 
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home *and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> ...


What should she have done?  Ask him to stick around while she calls the police to recover her stolen property and have him locked up?

Maybe if instead of _"Lord, have mercy,"_ your family attitude held that _breaking into someone's home is a good way to lose your life,_ your brother might have found a safer way to make a buck.

Also, ask yourself what your brother would have done if he had a gun and some homeowner caught him in the act of burglarizing his home.

If that is a photograph of your brother he looks like he just dropped out of a tree.  I'd say that woman is damn lucky she had a gun to kill him with.

Good riddance.


----------



## Marianne (Mar 16, 2016)

Odium said:


> Homeowner Shoots, Kills Teen Burglary Suspect
> 
> Look at this piece of wisdom here
> “You have to look at it from every child’s point of view that was raised in the hood,” said Harris. “You have to understand… how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point-of-view.”
> ...


I saw the video. This is whats wrong with all those welfare handouts, gives the lazy dumbasses a stupid and irrational sense of entitlement.


My Mother didn't have money to buy me clothes so I worked all through my teen years for them,I didn't steal. Before I could work I wore second hand of whatever Mom could get her hands on. I got new clothes 4 times a year,one set for first day of school,my birthday,Christmas, and Easter. It wasn't designer clothes either.

Bet that kid was wearing expensive sneakers and owned an i phone. This country is in trouble.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Can't say that I blame . . . who would?  Losers need to NOT be breaking into people's homes.  If enough of these scumbags get shot, then maybe the message will finally be heard.  The citizens of our great country are not going to tolerate people breaking into our homes and violating our security, privacy and perhaps more.  Sorry, but I don't feel "bad" at all for this criminal.  

So, yay for this woman for defending what is hers.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There won't be one and you will not hear of this case again.
> ...



You mean it's clear you want there to be, but in reality, it probably won't happen.  Florida is a Castle Doctrine state and the police have already stated she was defending her property.


----------



## westwall (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...









A good friend of mine was accused, indicted and convicted of a crime.  I supported him until I was able to look at the evidence that showed he was absolutely guilty of the crime.  Our friendship ended at that moment and had he been shot and killed during the commission of the crime, I would have applauded the victim.

It really is that simple.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

This loser probably would have ended up killing an innocent homeowner eventually.  Purging the criminals.  I've got no problem with that.  Stay out of other people's homes when you are not invited.


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 16, 2016)

Odium said:


> Homeowner Shoots, Kills Teen Burglary Suspect
> 
> Look at this piece of wisdom here
> “You have to look at it from every child’s point of view that was raised in the hood,” said Harris. “You have to understand… how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point-of-view.”
> ...



This is what years and years of decreasing wages have done.


----------



## westwall (Mar 16, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Homeowner Shoots, Kills Teen Burglary Suspect
> ...









No, this is what years and years of living on the public dole have done.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Poverty creates crime.  That is just a fact.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


N!ggers create crime. That is just a fact. I am poor I don't commit crime.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

Odium said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I'm not excusing this nitwit.  I'm just saying if you were starving and desperate, your world view would be entirely different.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

We are survivors, and people will do what they feel they have to do in order to survive.  HOWEVER, nobody living here in America is THAT desperate since we do have social services, and they are NOT left to starve to death.  So, no excuses for crime here in America.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

Odium said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Bullshit ! Thanks for again proving you are white trash


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You my not be committing crime at this time but there is no doubt you have. 
Your philosophy demands it.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Oh I am desperate for sure. Not starving and neither was this nig nog....more than likely lives in section 8 housing,gets food stamps and TANF etc....


----------



## westwall (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...










Some.  No denying that.  However, the type of crime is entirely up to the individual.  Teenagers who are bored (because they have no jobs, because they are 2nd, 3rd, 4th, generation welfare recipients) do violent crimes.  Yes, they are living in poverty, but they CHOOSE to commit the violent crimes.  They don't have to rob, or burglarize.  They CHOOSE to do that.  And when they get killed, it sucks for their relatives, but as far as they are concerned, screw 'em.  They made their choice and lost.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I don't disagree with that at all.  Like I said, here in America, we take care of our poor and do not allow them to starve in the streets.  Look at other countries where there are NO social support systems and no work, and you will see what that leads to.


----------



## westwall (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...









That is the third world darling.  It has nothing to do with poverty or making the lives of people better.  It has to do with a medieval mentality where the strong man rules and the peons suffer.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I disagree.  It has to do with poverty, no jobs, no money, no food.  Like I said, desperate people do desperate things, and this has been proven over and over and over again throughout history.  That is the reason why social service support is important.  Those people in Africa would do ANYTHING for a buck.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


The penalty for invading my house is death.  Got a problem with that? Don't break in here.


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



*No, this is what years and years of living on the public dole have done.*

Because of low wages.


----------



## westwall (Mar 16, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...











The dole was paying the equivalent of 13 bucks an hour back in the 1980's silly boy.  Far better than the minimum wage workers.  The "poor" in America are in the top one percent of the world.  And, the dole is not work.  It is kicking back and having the government give you a check for your vote.  Lots and lots of free time to cause mischief.


----------



## westwall (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...











Poverty is endemic in sub Saharan Africa because the wealthy elite don't want to make the lives of their subjects better.  They LIKE the fact that they are the top of the heap and absolutely love showing it.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 16, 2016)

This is just another reason why I am against immigration.  A lot of these people are coming from countries in Africa and other places that are mired in poverty, and crime is a lifestyle they are accustomed to.  When people try to tell you "they are just like us!"  They are wrong.  Lol.  You are a product of your culture.


----------



## westwall (Mar 16, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> This is just another reason why I am against immigration.  A lot of these people are coming from countries in Africa and other places that are mired in poverty, and crime is a lifestyle they are accustomed to.  When people try to tell you "they are just like us!"  They are wrong.  Lol.  You are a product of your culture.









This is very true.  There are however, exceptions.  Kenyans and Ethiopians are among the hardest working people I have ever known.  They are good hearted as well.


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



*The dole was paying the equivalent of 13 bucks an hour back in the 1980's silly boy.  Far better than the minimum wage workers.  *

Welfare for an individual was $2236.00/mo. in the 80's? Show us.
*
The "poor" in America are in the top one percent of the world.  And, the dole is not work.  It is kicking back and having the government give you a check for your vote.  Lots and lots of free time to cause mischief.*

The poor in America live in America, not a third world country.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This is just another reason why I am against immigration.  A lot of these people are coming from countries in Africa and other places that are mired in poverty, and crime is a lifestyle they are accustomed to.  When people try to tell you "they are just like us!"  They are wrong.  Lol.  You are a product of your culture.
> ...


I don't know about Kenyans, considering we elected one and he's none of those things.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

Not the blacks/welfare=crime ploy again. 
The op started this thread as a way to spread his white supremacist bullshit propaganda. 
The question still remains if the robber had been white would the nonsense about race=intrinsic criminality even be asked the fact is that whites commit all most all the crime in the US. 
For blacks to commit that much crime all 13% of them would have to be working at it 24/7
7days a week 365 days a year
A physical impossibility.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Not the blacks/welfare=crime ploy again.
> The op started this thread as a way to spread his white supremacist bullshit propaganda.
> The question still remains if the robber had been white would the nonsense about race=intrinsic criminality even be asked the fact is that whites commit all most all the crime in the US.
> For blacks to commit that much crime all 13% of them would have to be working at it 24/7
> ...


What a load of shit.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Bullshit the pres is an American and not that it matters half Kenyan. 
The Nazis had that same flaw in their judgment too.
Besides all of us came from Africa anyway.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Not the blacks/welfare=crime ploy again.
> ...


Fact phobic .
Why am I not surprised?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Speak for yourself. My people have been on this continent for over 10,000 years.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Not the blacks/welfare=crime ploy again.
> ...


Yes everything you post is a load of shit .
Thanks for the conformation.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Everything you post is a load of shit.  See? I can do that too.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Half truth, your people and half of my ancestors were .
Not near long enough to have evolved here
Discovery of earliest Homo sapien skulls backs 'Out of Africa' theory


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


True but it's not fact ,
nothing I post is shit .
The same can't be said about you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


You're a liar. Everything you post is made up.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


How chickenshit of you .
Grow a pair and search for yourself .


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> 
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home *and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> ...



Yet the piece of shit burglar's sister says nothing about her brother breaking into someone else's house.  Why didn't she ask what was wrong with him?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> another I'm proud to have shot a ****** thread!



Perhaps they should quit breaking into houses and they won't get shot.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



What we do know is that a piece of shit thug was somewhere he didn't belong and got exactly what he deserved.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> ...


He's a stupid kid, who shouldn't be dead.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 16, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Another Saint Trayvon?  Essentially what these fools are saying is need creates a right to steal.
> 
> There was a confrontation.  The pillow lip thug likely thought he could threaten an unarmed middle-aged woman.  Wrong.  He got just what was coming to him.



The thug's sister made it clear she thought shooting her brother was wrong yet said nothing about her brother being a thug.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



He got what he deserved.  Here's an idea.  If you don't want to get shot, don't break into someone's house.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Nope, but he shouldn't have done what he did, and she shouldn't have either.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



He got what he deserved because of WHAT he did.   That piece of shit earned it by his own actions.   I place more value on what I've earned that I do on a thug trying to steal it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


A shame, literally.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


She should get a medal.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


She should get a lawyer...


----------



## westwall (Mar 16, 2016)

OnePercenter said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...








Between cash payouts, the medical benefits they got and the Section 8 housing they were easily making that.  In Alameda County it was even more than that.


----------



## westwall (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...










I agree.  She will need to protect her interests for when the book and movie rights are negotiated..


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



*Between cash payouts, the medical benefits they got and the Section 8 housing they were easily making that.  In Alameda County it was even more than that.*

Nice opinion. Now show fact.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You really don't understand Florida's Castle Doctrine law.  Keep sounding like a complete ass.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Doesn't change wrongful death suits.  Civil, not criminal matters.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Actually, she's a worthless **** so, you'll approve.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


It will be thrown out.  Florida's law prevents just that kind of thing from happening. 


You know what she should have done is to get ADT security. I've seen the commercial. They put a big black n;gger on your front lawn and he stands there all year long and scares off burglars.  






But when ADT called me to sell their service, I asked them how much the big n;gger costs and they informed me he's not part of the service, so that might be a promotion that expired.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > another I'm proud to have shot a ****** thread!
> ...


Like whites have never done it.
Shut the fuck up.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Still not enough to make ends meet.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Never gonna happen


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


He's doing a spot on imitation of you!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> 
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home *and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> ...


yeah...Typical liberal shithead thinking.....So we're supposed to allow anyone who chooses to do so break into our homes, take what WE WORKED FOR with zero repercussions?
ya know what? If someone violates my home, they will pay whatever price I deem appropriate...If that means me snapping their tibia with a sand wedge, or blowing a tunnel through their worthless skull, there isn't a prosecutor anywhere that would charge me with so much as a traffic ticket.
If we cannot be safe in our homes, we are doomed.
All are warned. Do not violate the sanctity of the home. Otherwise, suffer the consequences of their actions.
You opinion on this issues is most unpopular. However, it is your opinion....And that is just fine..
No charges.....


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Care? Define care


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 16, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


look, you are just trying to start a shit storm....Cut the fucking crap..


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 16, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


The guy wanted his house to catch fire or even explode?...


----------



## MikeK (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> He's a stupid kid, who shouldn't be dead.


That is exactly the kind of implicitly forgiving, virtually permissive attitude that personifies the ghetto mentality.  It's making excuses for a behavior which is fundamentally life-threatening -- for both perpetrator and victim. 

Housebreaking results in many deaths.  The territorial imperative is a powerful instinct in humans as well as lesser animals.  Invading one's territory can get you killed.  This "stupid kid" idea does not mitigate such a _natural_ reality.  It is ghetto thinking and it is what gets a hell of a lot of ghetto kids killed or imprisoned. 

Instead of making excuses for what this young man (not a "child") did, his death should be held up as an example of why other young men should not violate the territory of others.  It's not worth the risk.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 16, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Why would you have doubts?...Never mind.....The OP is not a lib. Therefore he MUST be guilty...Got it


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 16, 2016)

Brain357 said:


> “If there’s any type of situation that happens or they believe there’s a burglary at the home or any type of confrontation, dial 911. Have the police make that confrontation,” Ferrin said. “That’s what we’re here for.”


Yeah well, that is for the media to absorb. 
I have friends and relatives that are retired LEO's....Their thoughts on home invasions are quite different from the prepared statements of Ferrin


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 16, 2016)

Brain357 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Right. Civil suit....LOL


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 16, 2016)

Brain357 said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Think what you wish...There is not a defense attorney that will not paint the 54 year old woman as sympathetic and then ask the jurors to put themselves in HER shoes....
Case closed. Suit....LOSER


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 16, 2016)

Brain357 said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Question....Why are you so sympathetic to a criminal scum bag?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Steven_R said:
> ...


Why is life to you so cheap?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


People who break into homes hold human life cheap. They know they are putting people's lives at risk and they don't care.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


Nope.  They are looking for shit to steal.  Nothing at all to do with human life.

It's those who will kill for "material goods" who don't value life.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Since you're an idiot, let me explain the felony murder rule to you.  When one of you Leftists commits a felony and anyone dies as a result, it's automatically 1st degree murder. This is because the law recognizes that those who commit crimes have the capacity to understand crime is dangerous and people can get killed as a result.  Any decision to commit the crime anyway entails the deliberate acceptance of criminal responsibility for whatever lives are taken as a result. 

This means that the top legal minds agree with me and think you're an ass.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Dumbass, a guy breaks into my car, and I catch him and he runs away.  I am under no threat but I shoot him anyway, and he dies.  Even if that is not a crime, I can be sued.  Why?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You can't be sued in every state. Florida is one of them. 

On a personal note, I'm glad you don't want to kill anyone you think you don't need to. Every person must answer their own conscience even if the law doesn't hold them culpable. I don't think I could live with myself if I didn't feel it absolutely necessary to shoot. But each person must answer that for themselves and it is unique for whatever situation they are in. That's why I'm not so quick to judge someone on the receiving end of a violent felony deciding lethal force is necessary. Ultimately they have to live with that decision.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


"When a person dies or is killed due to the negligence or misconduct of another, including murder, the surviving members of the victim's family may sue for "wrongful death.

A suit for wrongful death may only be brought by the personal representative of the decedent's estate. Every state has a civil "wrongful death statute," or set of statutes, which establish the procedures for bringing wrongful death actions. Actions for personal injury, conscious pain and suffering, or expenses incurred prior to the decedent's death are also brought by the personal representative. The damage awards from these actions belong to the estate and may pass to different parties as directed by the decedent's will. - See more at: http://injury.findlaw.com/torts-and-personal-injuries/wrongful-death-overview.html#sthash.7q6BcLgT.dpuf"

Wrongful Death Overview - FindLaw


----------



## Borillar (Mar 16, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Jumping into this kind of late, but by your previous responses, I'd guess that you've never been a burglary victim. I have been. The feeling is indescribable. You come home to find it ransacked. Your valuables gone. The creature comforts you worked so hard to obtain for yourself and your family now gone or ruined. Your sense of security and safety completely violated. Thank God nobody was home to be beaten, raped, or murdered. If I was at home and armed, I would have had no problem with shooting the scumbag who broke in my home. He didn't have any problem fucking with me. Why should I feel any guilt in dealing with him?

This lady may have some trouble because he was leaving, but if I was on the jury, I wouldn't convict her. IMHO, he got what was coming to him.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 16, 2016)

There was no negligence or misconduct on the part of the woman.   Therefore no wrongful death.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 16, 2016)

Borillar said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


That's why home owners are rarely prosecuted for defending their homes.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 17, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There was no negligence or misconduct on the part of the woman.   Therefore no wrongful death.


The Leftwats on this thread don't seem to understand how Florida's Castle Doctrine protects homeowners from these frivolous lawsuits.  They're touting the idiot axiom that you can sue anyone, anytime, for any reason.  Tort reform has come a long way.


----------



## westwall (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...








Keep dreaming dude.  BTW how about posting up those other wrongful death suits you keep predicting.  I haven't seen a single one so you're batting even worse than Kasich.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> 
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home *and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> ...


This is how far down the hole and away from reality the left has gotten.

The right to defend yourself and property is murder.

Not the slightest grasp of reality at all, shit like that wouldn't be presented in a bizarre sitcom, but it is what the left thinks is real.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> ...



What's just as bad is the family of the piece of shit calls what the property owner did wrong yet says nothing about what the family member did being wrong.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> ...



The sister of the piece of shit thinks so.  She questions what the homeowner did to a thief yet says nothing about the thief and his actions.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



What we both know won't happen again is this piece of shit burglar robbing anyone.   I can guarantee it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



In this case, it was a black.  

Still making demands?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I approve of any homeowner ridding the world of a burglar.  One less piece of shit taxpayers have to keep up in prison.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Nothing wrong with shooting a burglar because he/she is where he/she doesn't belong.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



We know the piece of shit that got what he deserved won't have one.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


well they don't care that he's dead, they just want blm to show up, ruin the ladies life then sue anyone they can for money.

theft is just another way to 'make' money when everything gets handed to you


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Life is certainly, and depressingly, cheap to you people, that's for sure.

No wonder I so strongly reject your kind.  You have all the humanity of a tennis ball.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There was no negligence or misconduct on the part of the woman.   Therefore no wrongful death.


That will be for the courts to decide.  In this case, expect it.  She was under no threat.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 17, 2016)

Odium said:


> Homeowner Shoots, Kills Teen Burglary Suspect
> 
> Look at this piece of wisdom here
> “You have to look at it from every child’s point of view that was raised in the hood,” said Harris. “You have to understand… how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point-of-view.”
> ...




that is right 

that is what happens when the rule of law breaks down 

and civilization becomes less civilized 

survival of the fittest follows

and animal mentality takes over with if you can not keep it from me it is mine 

all the more reason to never let your 2nd Amendment rights slip away


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Homeowner Shoots, Kills Teen Burglary Suspect
> ...


And just what does "fit" mean?  Do you know?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Borillar said:


> This lady may have some trouble because he was leaving, but if I was on the jury, I wouldn't convict her. IMHO, he got what was coming to him.


That is because you lack all sense of decency, as do most here.  The punishment for theft is not death.  All who are pleased that this teenager are dead are unworthy of the very air they breathe.

When I call humanity a disease, this kind of thing is a perfect example...


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > This lady may have some trouble because he was leaving, but if I was on the jury, I wouldn't convict her. IMHO, he got what was coming to him.
> ...


You want everyone to be the same kind of coward you are.  It's not going to happen.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


The coward is the one who killed a kid, when she didn't need to.

And most people with guns are cowards, it's why they are so in love with their guns...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



After some of the things you have said to me about how you feel about men's lives, you are certainly not one to talk.  Why are you not celebrating this death?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Don't you actually WANT men in that age group to be murdered off?  That's what you said before.  Now, you're all wishy washy and full of "feelings" for the criminal element in our society?  You seem confused.  Go see a shrink, and I mean that in the kindest way possible.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > This lady may have some trouble because he was leaving, but if I was on the jury, I wouldn't convict her. IMHO, he got what was coming to him.
> ...



So then you should be happy.  One less scumbag male, correct?  If he had the opportunity, he just might have raped and murdered that poor woman, no?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Humanity is a disease but that is not to say that it should be inhumane, while it still exists, as in this case.  Learn to think like an adult.  I don't celebrate the death of anyone, even those most worthy of it.  If you do, you are a case in point, and example of an unworthy species, it lacks compassion to a point of indecency.  This thread is a perfect example.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Don't you actually WANT men in that age group to be murdered off?


No, dummy.  Can you not think beyond that a child, at all?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


No need to define the obvious .


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> So then you should be happy.  One less scumbag male, correct?  If he had the opportunity, he just might have raped and murdered that poor woman, no?


She was in no danger, at all.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you actually WANT men in that age group to be murdered off?
> ...



You've said as much.  Are you going to lie about your own words now?  Maybe you were drunk?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Stating fact .
Fact frightens the ignorant.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So then you should be happy.  One less scumbag male, correct?  If he had the opportunity, he just might have raped and murdered that poor woman, no?
> ...



Anytime a criminal enters your home, you are in danger.  You don't know what that criminal's intentions are, and many, many people have been murdered, some even tortured.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

I remember reading a story about an old man in his 70s or 80s who was the victim of a home invasion, and the perps tied him to a chair and tortured him to death because it was "fun" for them.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

In my own town, there was a woman who was the victim of a home invasion by a few teenagers, she was raped with objects which damaged her insides, and then she was beaten nearly to death with a golf club.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Like conservatives never murder anyone.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


God you're a stupid bitch.  What I said was, If you want to _________, do ____________, as in, if you want to stop most rape (or other crimes), get rid of all males between 10 and 40.  That is theoretical proposition, which requires higher-level thinking, which you are obviously unable to do.

That is nothing at all like calling on people to kill all males 10 to 40, and also nothing at all like calling for the death of species killing off other species...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Deflection!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You said that YOU personally would like for that to happen.  Stop lying.  Other people have read your posts too, you know?  Lol.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> In my own town, there was a woman who was the victim of a home invasion by a few teenagers, she was raped with objects which damaged her insides, and then she was beaten nearly to death with a golf club.


So?  Does that change this case?  Oh right, no. it changes not a damn thing.  Di you know what the word "subjective" means?  It has to do with being rational, something you are obviously not.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

If some guy was trying to break into my house, I would wait until he entered and then blast him away to smithereens.    No guilt about it either.  He is a dangerous person and has it coming because he may and chances are WILL in fact, harm some other innocent person.  That is the price you pay for being a criminal.  Don't be a criminal.  Just say no.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > In my own town, there was a woman who was the victim of a home invasion by a few teenagers, she was raped with objects which damaged her insides, and then she was beaten nearly to death with a golf club.
> ...



I find it odd that you want to take people's weapons away and defend criminals.  You've got some serious issues, dude.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nope, and feel free to try and prove what just said, since it's a lie.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


No guarantee she will never get robbed again. 
It's easy and pretentious to "guarantee" an event after it's happened.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Perhaps I will do that later and go search down your posts where you did in fact say such things.  I think people here would tend to believe my word over yours.  No?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


What demands? 
So again shut the fuck up.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I find it odd that you want to take people's weapons away and defend criminals.  You've got some serious issues, dude.


No guns for anyone and considering how truly stupid you are, that does not surprise me.

As for serious issues, people like you walk the earth so I do indeed have issues, with humanity and its lack of even basic human decency.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You do that you lying bitch, and people here are morons, like you.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Look at how angry you are.  Like I said, go seek out some psychiatric help.  You really need it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Very stupid people, and people lying, like you, piss me off, bitch.  Now you know.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> 
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home *and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> ...


 Hell yeah, she had to shoot the little fucker he had no right to be there. It's fucking appeasers like you that make robberies and such happen.
Since when is it all right to break into someone's house?? You dumbass motherfucker


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Who the fuck is we?
Nosism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Homeowner Shoots, Kills Teen Burglary Suspect
> ...


(Snicker)


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I'm not lying at all, and we both know this.  You are the one who is lying, trying to portray yourself as some "caring" individual when we all know that is just not the case.  You are SICK!  You want people to be left at the mercy of criminals, for them to be raped and murdered, beaten, whatever the case the may be.  

I remember another case in the last few years, where a criminal broke into a woman's house, murdered her, kidnapped her son (who was a toddler), and raped him repeatedly.  WE have the RIGHT to defend ourselves against such animals.  There is nothing else to say about it.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Yes, play with the bull get the horns. Dumbass


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd that you want to take people's weapons away and defend criminals.  You've got some serious issues, dude.
> ...



Wow!  You are really a sick individual.  Scary to think people like you are walking around.  Hopefully you aren't around for too much longer.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Can you make any less sense? 
The only bull you ever played with is bullshit


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


The punk ass trying to rob her will never Try again... Lol


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Appease much??


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm not scary, you are (and completely unable to understand).  Humans, a disease.  Case in point above.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


And?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I know!  You are a perfect example, as is the criminal featured in the OP.  You feel sorry for him, but you don't care at all about the innocent woman who is NOT a criminal?  You're sick, sick, sick.  You know very well that it is only a matter of time (if that loser kept getting away with what he was doing) until he moved on to bigger and "better" things.  There are people in this world without conscience, who will rape and torture and murder other people just for kicks.  Don't be a naive douchebag.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Ok, just a dolt


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> You want people to be left at the mercy of criminals, for them to be raped and murdered, beaten, whatever the case the may be.


No, and nothing I have ever said would approve of that.  I want you to stop killing each other, right up until I can kill all humans, every last one of them...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You are a child, and you think like one.  I'm done responding to you since you can't manage to argue like an adult.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


You can't deny it, she was 100% in the right...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


She wasn't anything of the kind.  She also was under no threat.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


You must enjoy being wrong all the time. 
Never appeased anyone ever.
Unlike you slapdick,  I don't need to prove that I'm a badass.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You want people to be left at the mercy of criminals, for them to be raped and murdered, beaten, whatever the case the may be.
> ...


Why don't you start with yourself, or get out of your mom's basement...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Sure I can.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Were you there??


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Why don't you grow up, person who has to carry a gun (when he doesn't need to) to feel like a man...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I'm sure he's more of a man than you.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Didn't need to be.  He was leaving.  She confronted him, and should not have.  The Police would have dealt with it, more than likely, correctly while she did not.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


You're the one standing up for deadbeats, That have nothing better to do than to break into peoples houses. The culling of people like that is the necessity.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


No, he's much less.  I don't need to have a gun on me to go out into my society, no matter where I go.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Were you?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> The culling of people like that is the necessity.


Good boy...

Warning - Graphic: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/ed/78/6a/ed786a57f9f9c4153fa34a58f62a17c6.jpg


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I find people on my property that of no right to be there, only a fool would not stand their ground.  It's called trespassing...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Wrong again. 
The Nazis said the very same thing.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


And?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


 To hell with that, if you just let him go he would be back again. Anyway, the police are always there after the fact Not a solution.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Their world:




Mine:


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Yep, you're stupid.  That much is obvious.  Lol.  Also, a rotten person.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


He was leaving.  And we have plenty of people who did criminal things as young people but are worthy citizens now, dumbass.

The penalty for burglary is not death.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Not a expedient solution is what you mean. 
You could give a fuck about any long term solution.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > The culling of people like that is the necessity.
> ...


If you would get out of your mom's basement you would see people are not doing that in any form… LOL


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


If you had any common sense you would see that color has nothing to do with deadbeats… LOL


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I'm done with you as well.  Like so many Americans you are simply too stupid to even banter with...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


He was trespassing what did he expect, a cookie?? Lol
Good lesson to others, stay out of other peoples shit...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


That's a fucking lie .
Lynching is just another form of murder
Fail


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


In Rustic's world when you get pulled over for speeding, the cop just shoots you.  You broke the law after all so you had it coming.

And you know, after killing a few hundred I'll bet people would slow down, way down...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


The penalty for trespassing also isn't death.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


What would the police have done?? Detained him? Then bunch of dumbasses would have rioted, then police would have to let him go with the slap on the wrist. Fuck political correctness...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Oh no not the common sense ploy again! 
Common sense the last refuge of the ignorant!


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Deflection...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Do you have that fantasy a lot?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


AKA, fuck justice and due process, we just want to start killing people again, like the good little Nazis we actually are.  Thanks for that, Donald...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


fact!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Not at all.  It's exactly the same.  Breaking the law = death.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


No one knew what was in that kids mind, she just knew that there was someone there that was not supposed to be who could've been a danger. Stay the fuck out of other people shit and you will not be shot...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Deflection


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


So it's death because of something that might have happened. 
?
I'v seen that movie too.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


He was leaving, dumbfuck.  Read the OP next time.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Yes you are .


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



The woman was protecting herself and her property.  Nothing is going to happen to her because that scumbag illegally entered her home and violated her by doing so.  Good on her!  *applause*  

Hopefully scumbags like you learn from this.  Don't break into a woman's home, you are going to get shot if you try it.  Keep it in the forefront of your mind.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You're deflecting because you know if you trespass on someone else's property there's a possibility you will be shot. Obviously the kid was up to no good, problem solved


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Don't you have anything better than deflections??


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Who cares.  It is only a matter of time before her seriously hurts or injures an innocent person.  That is how it goes with the criminal mind.  They don't care about the innocent people.  They only care about themselves.  THAT is why they break into innocent people's homes.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Exactly.  I think he is probably a criminal, so his sympathies lie with the criminal element in society.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Not only are you appeasing, you're deflecting over and over again… LOL


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


He was leaving?? Why does that matter?
If she did nothing he be back again no doubt, criminals do that sort of thing they take advantage of the weak and Unprotected...
Appeasement solves nothing, consultant....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > This lady may have some trouble because he was leaving, but if I was on the jury, I wouldn't convict her. IMHO, he got what was coming to him.
> ...




What was the teenager in there to do.....was rape and murder part of his plan?  Do you know?  That is why you don't break into people's homes....your intentions cannot be known so the homeowner can only react to what they believe are the possible outcomes.......so he gets shot......


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

2aguy said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Yup, if you choose to commit crime, be prepared for good people to fight back.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


You wish.  
Non sequitur.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I'm doing neither. 
Refuting your bullshit is not appeasing or deflection. 
Since you're ignorant calling it that is the best you can do. 
Fact is you've been wrong about everything in this thread.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Deflection noted... Lol


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Golly ! Everyone has done something criminal. 
From not wearing seat belts to murder. 
Stop the self-righteous bullshit.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


See folks that how you deflect when you're ignorant!


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I will save you here, did that kid have a right to be in that house? Did that woman have a right to protect herself and her property? Police only show up after the crime is done?
 Actions have consequences if you are not willing to pay for those consequences, tough shit


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 17, 2016)

Castle doctrine likely wins the day. If you come in my yard at night you're going to get shot on camera. Posted, fenced, and warned. Once inside that gate, close to the house, you're in a legal death zone. 

As a five time victim of minority crime, I have only fired warning shots and I'm sick of it. 

Those days are over and we're sick of the whiny left always standing up for the subhuman thugs that come out to the burbs or wherever to steal shit that they think they're entitled to while you millennial cray babies hold hands in a circle and egg them on. 

I hope gangsta mommy ho endures hell for the rest of her worthless life because she is fully to blame for the actions of her Obamason.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

This thread is a perfect example of how some really are only 3/5ths persons...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Good people?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



There is a BIG difference between not wearing a seatbelt and breaking and entering, tard.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Breaking and entering is a little different than were not wearing a seatbelt. dumbass

Still, you deflect.... Lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> This thread is a perfect example of how some really are only 3/5ths persons...



Like yourself.  You are a sick person, very, very sick.  Don't even think about trying to break into a person's home because chances are you could get shot.  K?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I think deep down you know you're in the wrong here, that's all right to admit it... Lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Exactly.  IF one chooses a life of crime, they had better prepare themselves for the potential outcome.  The good people of America are not going to allow themselves to be victimized by the losers of society.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


 Kill all who break the law.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I don't need savings .
All that is true to a point. 
So as always you miss the point.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Nope both are crime , the rest is rationalizing. 
Bigger tard.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> This thread is a perfect example of how some really are only 3/5ths persons...


More deflections... Lol


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Rationalizing is a deflection.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Without deflecting, answer the questions...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is a perfect example of how some really are only 3/5ths persons...
> ...



These two are a couple of sick fuckers.  End thread/


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


How so??


----------



## Borillar (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Comparing breaking and entering, burglary, theft, and home invasion to a speeding ticket is beyond ludicrous. 

What was the lady supposed to do? Give him cookies and lemonade? Give him a couple shopping bags and help load them up with her valuables? Drive him to his next burglary? Would that be the decent thing to do?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Deflection is your rationalization... Lol


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Deflections do not look good on ya...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Asked and answered.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Borillar said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Crime is crime.
Would you shoot some one for not wearing seat belts?
Was the robber armed and posed an imininent threat?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I'm not the one deflecting or rationalizing.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Yes, respect for life, even that of a criminal, is sick to your kind.

Evil is rarely self-aware, you are a perfect example...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

These are the same people who think that the police killing a man, armed, running the cops after taking over Federal property, refusing to drop after crashing his truck at a roadblock and reaching for his gun is outrageous.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


There should not be a law requiring the use of seatbelts, POS control freaks...
Anyway, it only matters he was where he should not have been, problem solved move on.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


You may not know it, but you are. Lol


----------



## Borillar (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


And I thought only conservatives lacked nuance... No, I wouldn't shoot someone for not wearing seatbelts. If someone breaks into your home, you assume the worst. You don't assume he is there to read the meter. If the guy doesn't respect your home and your property, he's not likely to respect your life or those of your loved ones either. This woman may or may not have faced an imminent threat. I would side with her safety and protecting what's hers.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


False
!
But it's the best you can do
Gonna call deflection no


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


False unlike yourself I don't talk out my ass


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Says the control freak.
All the more reason to buy more guns and ammo...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Borillar said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


Nuance? you did read the op.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

Police say a 63-year-old woman survived a night of horror, escaping from  a 15-year-old neighbor who stabbed her before trying to drown her in a pond and asphyxiate her in her car.

The victim, identified by neighbors as Paula McMurrough, suffered multiple stab wounds, including one to her neck, before driving herself to Sturdy Memorial Hospital around 2:45 a.m. this morning, police said

She was transferred to Rhode Island Hospital in Providence with wounds that police described as "more than superficial but not life threatening." She was listed in stable condition, police said tonight.

The 15-year-old boy, whose name was not released because of his age, was arrested a short time later when he arrived home, Detective Sgt. Arthur Brillon said.

He was arraigned in Taunton Juvenile Court on several charges, including attempted murder, home invasion and kidnapping, Brillon said.

Police do not yet have a motive for the attack, which shocked even veteran investigators, and say the victim and suspect know each other.

The horrific ordeal began around 10 p.m. when the victim was startled by the boy inside her home at 91 Cumberland Ave., Brillon said. The boy attacked McMurrough, stabbing her several times on her body and neck, Brillon said.

The boy then took McMurrough against her will to a pond near the Seekonk line, where he dragged her from her car to the pond and attempted to drown her, Brillon said.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Look who calling other posters control freaks.
More guns and ammo?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Police say a 63-year-old woman survived a night of horror, escaping from  a 15-year-old neighbor who stabbed her before trying to drown her in a pond and asphyxiate her in her car.
> 
> The victim, identified by neighbors as Paula McMurrough, suffered multiple stab wounds, including one to her neck, before driving herself to Sturdy Memorial Hospital around 2:45 a.m. this morning, police said
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


What was the purpose of that kid being in that women's home?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Sure you do, that is what appeasement is.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


Why is that relavent? 
Are you trying to make yourself more paranoid?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

Police are investigating a home invasion in which a mother was brutally beaten and robbed by three men.

Milagros Vasquez-Cid, 40, tells 11Alive’s Ryan Kruger she walked her daughter to the bus stop Thursday morning. When she returned home, one man attacked her on her front porch and forced her inside where two others were waiting.

“They said, ‘where’s my money?’” Vasquez-Cid said.

The victim told police the men tied her up, stabbed her and beat her with a hammer. The suspects even cut off a large chunk of her hair.

Vasquez-Cid said she never felt so close to dying. The men even threatened to kill her 4-year-old son who was home at the time. Thankfully, he wasn’t hurt.

The suspects cut, punched and stabbed her for approximately one hour while the house was ransacked. They stole $1,500 cash and fled the scene in the Vasquez-Cid's vehicle.

Detectives are working with Vasquez-Cid to determine why she was targeted by the suspects. According to authorities, this was a planned attack and the motive thus far appears to be robbery.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Asked and answered.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

The 77-year-old woman who was attacked during a "brutal" home invasion early Saturday has broken bones, bleeding to her brain and eight or nine loose teeth, prosecutors said Monday.

According to authorities, three men broke into her first-floor apartment about 5 a.m. Saturday.

For the next 45 minutes, the trio stole jewelry, coins and a TV — and brutally beat and kicked the woman any time she made noise or called for help, Assistant State's Attorney Erin Antonietti said during a bond hearing Monday.

Tracie Towbridge, 19, Lilearl Taylor, 19, and Eli Ruff, 18, have been charged with home invasion, burglary and criminal trespass to a vehicle.

But on Monday, Antonietti said the state may upgrade those charges to include attempted murder.

"They brutally attacked a 77-year-old woman," Antonietti said as she petitioned for the men to be held without bail. "Every time she tried to speak up and speak out, they attacked her further."

Cook County Judge Donald Panarese Jr. ordered each man held in lieu of $2 million bail. Several of the alleged attackers' relatives cried as they left the courtroom, but declined to speak with media.

According to prosecutors, the attack started early Saturday when Towbridge, Taylor and Ruff — all of whom live on the South Side — rode the Red Line northbound to Wrigleyville. There, they walked around looking for someone to rob, Antonietti said.

The group settled on a two-flat home in the 3600 block of North Magnolia Avenue, prosecutors said.

The men tried to lift several windows before finding one that wasn't secured, according to Antonietti. Taylor and Ruff hoisted Towbridge into an enclosed porch area, and Towbridge let the other two inside the building, authorities said.

When the trio spotted the 77-year-old victim, who was awoken by the noise, they allegedly knocked her to the ground. Antonietti noted that the woman relies on a cane to get around.

Among other items, the group stole keys to the victim's Honda Accord, prosecutors said. The men allegedly loaded her TV, jewelry, coins and other belongings into the car before heading to the building's second-floor apartment.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Buy more guns and ammo...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Just demonstrating what a person may face during a home invasion and why protecting yourself against such criminals is very important right that we are granted.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


More wishful thinking.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

On a September afternoon 22 years ago, Shawn Custis broke into a brick split-level home on a quiet suburban street in Delran, Burlington County, and started rifling through a jewelry box in the bedroom.

When he heard the front door open, authorities say, Custis hid in a closet. Seconds later, he jumped out and attacked the unsuspecting young mother and her 18-month-old daughter who had just arrived home. Custis pushed the woman onto a bed and punched her repeatedly, according to police reports. When she broke free and tried to grab the child, Custis yanked her by the hair, then pushed her and her child down a flight of stairs. He escaped in the woman’s car.

The mother and child survived the attack and Custis was arrested the next day, attempting to sell the stolen Ford station wagon in Camden. He was later convicted and sentenced to 10 years in prison.

Details of that case from 1991 are eerily similar to last month’s brutal attack in Millburn, where Custis is accused of breaking into a locked home on Cypress Street and beating an unsuspecting mother in front of her young child in an assault that was captured on a nanny cam and broadcast nationwide.

Custis, who was arrested in Manhattan late last week, pleaded not guilty today during his first appearance in Superior Court in Newark.

Authorities say that on June 21, Custis broke into the Millburn home where the mother and her daughter were watching cartoons. On the tape, the assailant pummels the woman, repeatedly punching her, kicking her and yanking her by the hair as the 3-year-old sits, frozen, on the couch, just inches away, clutching a blanket.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Best contradiction ever  lol.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


My God, a woman in her home watching cartoons with her little girl gets assaulted like that!

And then some get upset because we don't give a shit about the lives of thugs.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

Deborah Schofield-Plasse cradled her 8-month-old Australian shepherd as she recounted a brutal attack that left her hospitalized for three days.

The 59-year-old sat on her couch Monday in teal scrubs and white tube socks with a hospital band around her left wrist. Scars from the attack last week covered her body.

"They sliced my breasts up; they sliced my stomach up on both sides," said Schofield-Plasse, who was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis in 1991 and uses a walker. "My arms, they stabbed. They cut me in the back. They cut my face all up. I have a broken cheekbone."

Schofield-Plasse was chopping vegetables in her kitchen Thursday afternoon when she caught a glimpse of strangers in her backyard. She immediately locked her bedroom door, protecting her puppy, Cooper, and her 10-year-old cat, TT, from the intruders.



Two robbers wearing hooded sweatshirts, Halloween masks and gloves barged into her home in the gated Waterways development through a slightly open sliding glass door. The men carried a paper bag holding her two dead kittens. They demanded she hand over her jewelry, money and credit cards and threatened to kill her other pets.




Robbers kill kittens, cut and spray paint on disabled Deerfield woman, authorities say
One of the men ripped open her shirt and began cutting her body with the broken glass. Schofield-Plasse kicked him in the stomach, and he eventually picked her up and threw her on the living room floor, which was also covered with broken glass.

"I've had a broken back, a broken clavicle, a broken neck, so I'm not a wimp about pain, but when they threw me on the floor in the living room, I decided to stop fighting them and told them where the safe was," she said. "I just didn't want any more of my animals killed. I had no control over what they were going to do to me, so I was more worried about my animals."

The men grabbed the safe, still clutching the bag of dead kittens. One stepped on Schofield-Plasse's face on his way out of the house. A third man was out front, she said.

"It was horrible," she said. "When I thought I was sure they were gone, I crawled out the front door. There was blood everywhere."

A neighbor who returned home from the grocery store about 3:10 p.m. Thursday heard Schofield-Plasse's faint cries for help.

"I saw the walker in the doorway and I thought, 'Oh she fell,' because we knew she has [multiple sclerosis]," said Gary Williams, who has lived across the street from Schofield-Plasse for nearly two decades. "As I come walking over there I see her lying there and she's bleeding from her arms, she has cuts on her face, abrasions, her blouse is ripped open, she has white paint on her abdomen."

Schofield-Plasse told her neighbor she had been robbed, and he called 911. Within 10 minutes, about a dozen police cruisers descended on the neighborhood, Williams said.

"She was evidently in a lot of pain," said Williams, 60. "What they did to the cats and what they did to her — that's demented. That's a sick person. What got me was the spray paint."

The men also spray painted the back of the house and walls inside, Williams said.

"In the 17 years, we've lived here, that's the first time I've seen anything like that," he said. "Everyone is shocked. Now during the day, we lock our doors."

Schofield-Plasse and her husband are active in the neighborhood, especially around Halloween and Christmas when they decorate their home, Williams said.

Throughout the day, Schofield-Plasse can be seen out front filling the cats' food bowls, and up until a few months ago she would take her now-deceased Great Dane for walks around the neighborhood, Williams said.

"They're very caring people," Williams said. "They're good, hardworking middle-class people."

Schofield-Plasse attributes her strength to her three decades working as a horse trainer and her Italian roots.

"Today, I'm in a lot of pain," she said, "but my whole family, we're Italian. We don't normally show our emotions.

"It's not that I'm stoic," she said. "I'm almost afraid to break down because the more stress when a person has [multiple sclerosis] the more it exacerbates it."

Police were still investigating Monday.

Detectives ask anyone who has information about the crime to call Detective Vincent Coldwell at 954-321-4270 or call anonymously to Broward Crime Stoppers at 954-493-8477 or online at Crime Stoppers of Broward County, Florida | anonymously report tips about criminal activity.

Crime Stoppers will pay up to $3,000 for any tip that leads to an arrest.

_Ltrischitta@Tribune.com, 954-356-4233 or Twitter @LindaTrischitta_

Copyright © 2016, Sun Sentinel

Crime





*Man calls 911 after neighbor found bleeding outside home*




*Woman beaten in home invasion recalls details of attack*



*Attempted cellphone theft foiled when intended victim fires at robbers in Deerfield Beach*



*Beating, threats detailed in trial over Miramar home invasion*


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


One was not enough ?
Yep you are paranoid.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, that kid will not be breaking in and robbing anymore homes. And it did not cost a tax payer any time or money, that women should be commended.  Great crime deterrent…


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Learn how to spell, will you?  Good grief, you're dumb.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



These are the kind of guys you are defending.  Nice!  Sorry that it bothers you, but I could post these stories all day long because there are literally THOUSANDS of them.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Not only do they hold their resale, there are great crime deterrent…


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

On March 2, a pregnant woman was brutally beaten by several intruders during a home invasion. To make matters worse, she was in labor at the time of the assault.

According to the _Daily Mail_, her contractions were reportedly six minute apart at the time the horrific encounter took place. She was actually preparing to leave her home and head to the hospital. However, her plans were thwarted when she was approached by five masked assailants who forced their way into the home.


The 22-year-old mother of two, whose name has not been released, was brutally beaten with a baseball bat. She was also stabbed and slashed in the face with a butcher knife. As the brutal attack continued, the victim’s partner was reportedly upstairs gathering bags for their trip to the hospital. At the sound of shattering glass, the partner ran to see where the noise was coming from. Needless to say, the partner walked in on the horrific scene of the pregnant woman being beaten while she was in labor.


Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/1898545/pr...ers-during-home-invasion/#HqbH35ovsJk3tOtD.99


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I do.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

A 36-year-old man has been sentenced to 25-years-to-life in state prison for the 2013 murder of an 84-year-old woman during a robbery at her San Bernardino-area home, prosecutors announced Friday.


Freddie Weston is seen in a booking photo provided by the San Bernardino County Sheriff’s Department.

Freddie Weston pleaded guilty on Feb. 1 to first-degree murder, and on Wednesday Superior Court Judge J. David Mazurek handed down the sentence, according to a statement from the San Bernardino County District Attorney’s Office.

Lorna Gable called authorities shortly before 4:30 a.m. on Jan. 19, 2103, and reported that an intruder was inside her home in the 900 block of 40th Street. After Weston realized she was awake, he “brutally” beat her and her 96-year-old husband, William Gable, prosecutors and sheriff’s officials said.

The assailant then took an undisclosed amount of cash, a 1935 Colt .22-caliber handgun and other property and fled the scene.

Investigators released a sketch of the intruder, and Weston was arrested eight days lateron charges of murder and residential robbery.

Lorn Gable was hospitalized following the incident; she died about a month later. Her husband survived the assault.

“The individual who committed this terrible attack on two of our elders was held responsible for his crimes,” District Attorney Mike Ramos said in Wednesday’s statement. “While the pain for the victims’ family members will certainly last a lifetime, justice was served.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Well, that kid will not be breaking in and robbing anymore homes. And it did not cost a tax payer any time or money, that women should be commended.  Great crime deterrent…


False it changes nothing. 
It's the placebo effect in action. 
My guess is you wish it would happen to you so you can join the bagged a ****** club.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

^^^

Too bad they didn't have an opportunity to reach their gun and shoot the filthy animal.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 17, 2016)

And one more to drive the point home before I go.  

A Wrigleyville senior citizen is in intensive care after she was beaten by two or three men during a home invasion around 6 o’clock this morning in the 3600 block of N. Magnolia.

The suspects were taken into custody about an hour after the attack when they reportedly became involved in a shoot-out on the Dan Ryan Expressway and crashed the victim’s car.

After breaking through a windowed back porch and beating the 77-year-old woman, the offenders kicked down a door to the second-floor rental unit, awakening the tenant who called police.

Officers responded quickly, found the victim, and summoned an ambulance. The offenders had already sped off in the woman's Honda Accord.

Neighbors said the victim is a long-time Wrigleyville resident and an active member of her local church. Her condition has stabilized.

Less than 20 minutes before the woman was attacked, a 911 caller reported three or four suspicious person walking through yards near Waveland and Racine, about a block from the home invasion site.

And, shortly after midnight today, two to three young men reportedly kicked in the back door of a home in the 1200 block of W. Cornelia during a burglary attempt. They fled when they were confronted by a woman who lives there.

Chicago police and Illinois State Police recovered the Wrigleyville woman's car on the southbound lanes of the Dan Ryan Expressway near 69th Street and State Street where it had crashed after a reported shoot-out. Three occupants of the vehicle were detained.

Multiple charges are expected to be filed in connection with this morning’s crimes. Detectives are also working to see if the arrestees are responsible for a series of burglaries in our neighborhood that involved offenders kicking through rear doors. Chicago police issued an alert about some of the burglaries this week.

This story continues to develop.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ohhhh no not the spelling ploy again! 
That can only mean you have no real argument left.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that kid will not be breaking in and robbing anymore homes. And it did not cost a tax payer any time or money, that women should be commended.  Great crime deterrent…
> ...


You're an idiot.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


thus providing incontrovertible evidence of paranoia.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that kid will not be breaking in and robbing anymore homes. And it did not cost a tax payer any time or money, that women should be commended.  Great crime deterrent…
> ...


Na, not really. Up here in northwestern South Dakota we don't have many minority's other than Indians like myself.
Nice deflection btw


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


False!


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Meathead said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


But correct.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


More guns less crime...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Cool. I'm American Indian too.  Blackfoot tribe.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Again the only deflection is yours. 
Blacks and other minorities being in short supply has no bearing on your desire to join that club. 
Fun fact: people who live in that part of the country suffer from more mental illness than more populated areas .
Thanks for providing another reason why.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Also extremely false.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Cherokee, your point?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Oglala Sioux


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I don't even have to lock my doors up here, rural area...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


 Your point?  We did the same thing in Georgia and orange County CA.


----------



## Borillar (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I'm Assiniboine. A veritable powwow here.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Many, many times the firearms as to the number of people here. People kill not guns...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Guns Don't Deter Crime, Study Finds


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Guns just give people false confedence.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I've seen that propaganda before it was bullshit then and nothing's changed.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Real Cherokee or Liz Warren Cherokee?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Whatever is politically correct...


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Perhaps you missed the part about the piece of shit breaking into someone else's house.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Funny how someone that wasn't there can make a determination and consider themselves more knowledgeable than someone that was.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Then you're an idiot to deny the truth.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


If you don't want someone breaking into your house, you are a nazi.  See how that works?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You don't get to make that determination not having been there.  There isn't but one person that can and you aren't that person.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



That's how the gun haters think.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



There is no "and".  The statement was clear that another piece of shit that deserved what he got won't get a chance to be a piece of shit again.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


In short order 12 people will make that decision..


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Since you won't be one of those 12, if it even gets that far and it won't, my statement is correct.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


No, if you kill someone when you don't need to you're a Nazi.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You weren't there either so again shut the fuck up.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 17, 2016)

Does it matter if the burglar was a teen age college student? Think about being woken up in the middle of the night by someone sneaking through a window. What kind of a "confrontation" happened? Did the 54 year old woman brandish a gun and tell the intruder to get the hell out of the house and he assaulted her? It's a classic case of appropriate use of a firearm. What's more, the woman should sue the family of the burglar for the cost of PTSD treatment.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


How do you know I won't be one?  Oh right, you don't.  No humanity, no rational thought.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> No, if you kill someone when you don't to you're a Nazi.


Call me a grammar Nazi, but I have no idea wtf that means.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Since you weren't in the situation, you don't get to decide what needed to be done.  The one that rid the world of another piece of shit did and the correct decision was made.  The homeowner made the determination and the homeowner was the ONLY one that had the ability to do so.  Don't like it.  I suggest you don't make the same mistake the piece of shit thief did.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

whitehall said:


> Does it matter if the burglar was a teen age college student? Think about being woken up in the middle of the night by someone sneaking through a window. What kind of a "confrontation" happened? Did the 54 year old woman brandish a gun and tell the intruder to get the hell out of the house and he assaulted her? It's a classic case of appropriate use of a firearm. What's more, the woman should sue the family of the burglar for the cost of PTSD treatment.


He was leaving, and she wasn't even home when he broke in.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 17, 2016)

The left is still trying to convict George Zimmerman.   How is that Florida civil suit coming along?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Not dening anything just stating fact 
Besides what kind of truth are you talking about ?
Subjective or objective? 
The facts show he was in the house and he shouldn't have been.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Next thing you claim is you live in Miami.

How do you know you will be one?  That's right, you don't.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


You could have just said you don't know what and in that context means.
You must enjoy being willfully ignorant.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Does it matter if the burglar was a teen age college student? Think about being woken up in the middle of the night by someone sneaking through a window. What kind of a "confrontation" happened? Did the 54 year old woman brandish a gun and tell the intruder to get the hell out of the house and he assaulted her? It's a classic case of appropriate use of a firearm. What's more, the woman should sue the family of the burglar for the cost of PTSD treatment.
> ...


He was leaving and decided he could get into a confrontation.   He thought he could scare an unarmed 54 year old woman.

The same mistake St. Skittles Trayvon made when he threatened a pudgy Hispanic.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

This thread is a good example of why we can no longer be one nation.  We need a wall so I call get scum like those here on the other side.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Can you rationalize any harder?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



The facts show the homeowner shot the thief  and had the right to do it.  The facts show that another piece of shit won't get the chance to rob another house.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Just stating facts.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Neither do you.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You must enjoy being just like that ******'s sister and covering for a thief.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


And?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



so you know he will?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Boy is life cheap to people like you...


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Like I said before, there is no "and".


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


False making a false statement is no a fact
It's opinion. 
You should learn the difference.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



It doesn't matter what the value is of what I own.  It's worth more than the life of someone that would try to steal it.  I don't cheapen a thief's value, they do it by being a thief.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I'm neither a ****** or a theif.
Then again it's obvious you've a racist douche bag.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You


PaintMyHouse said:


> This thread is a good example of why we can no longer be one nation.  We need a wall so I call get scum like those here on the other side.



When people like you think those of us who work hard and earn what we have should simply let someone steal it, you're correct.  

You get someone on the other side?  Good luck.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



While I don't know about the thief part, nor did I make that claim, you definitely are the former.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


False you are in denial.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I don't deny you cover for that ****** thief.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


And there we go.  To you your  property is worth more than a human life.  Nuff said.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Damn right it is.  Something I earned is worth more to me than someone that, by their own actions, proves they don't even care about their own life.  

Are you telling me that you would let someone steal what you worked to earn?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


See folks that's how you rationalize your ignorance. 


Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Another blatantly false assumption/ accusation. 
I've earned everything I have .
Paid my own way though college you self-righteous slapdick. 
Who the fuck is us?
Odd how every time you get your ass handed to you, you inevitably fall back on the argumentum ad populum fallicy. 
Pathetic.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


If it meant killing or harming loved ones .
Damn straight I would. 
Another asshole who thinks he's John Wayne.


----------



## Borillar (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


She caught the burglar leaving her house. He confronted her. She had reason to fear for her safety. She had the right to protect herself and did so. Nuff said.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I made a plain and simple statement that anything I've earned is worth more than any piece of shit that would try and steal it.  

Odd how you think stating an OPINION is handing someone's ass to them.  You couldn't hand your own as to yourself boy.  You're kind is too damn lazy to make the effort unless it has some social welfare attached to it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

Borillar said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



SHE, not anyone else, is the only one that can make that determination.  If SHE felt SHE was threatened, SHE can make such a decision.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Just another man that puts value where value lies.  A thief has no value.  He's proven that by being a thief.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Borillar said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


He was no threat. I think she's wrong so using your justice we should kill her, she's a murderer.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...





Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Boy ? Another false assumption for the pile social welfare false assumption 2.
Lazy false assumption 3
Stating your ignorant opinion is why and still are getting your ass handed to you. 
Quit while you're behind.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


If that's your thinking then you have a major malfunction. 
In your case man is a subjective term.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Again, you weren't there, the homeowner was.  That means what you think is irrelevant and what she did was relevant.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...





daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



1 in every 3 1/2 black is on food stamps.  Hardly an assumption.  If they weren't lazy, they wouldn't be in a situation to apply for them.


----------



## westwall (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...












Sure thing, mr. batting .000 on predictions of lawsuits for DGU "victims".


----------



## westwall (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd that you want to take people's weapons away and defend criminals.  You've got some serious issues, dude.
> ...











You rail about a lack of human decency then get all pissed off when some barely sentient prick gets killed while committing a crime.  You're more fucked up then even they are.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Does it matter if the burglar was a teen age college student? Think about being woken up in the middle of the night by someone sneaking through a window. What kind of a "confrontation" happened? Did the 54 year old woman brandish a gun and tell the intruder to get the hell out of the house and he assaulted her? It's a classic case of appropriate use of a firearm. What's more, the woman should sue the family of the burglar for the cost of PTSD treatment.
> ...


Does that matter??
He was somewhere where he should not have been, justice was done...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> This thread is a good example of why we can no longer be one nation.  We need a wall so I call get scum like those here on the other side.


Tissue?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Says the consultant who wants to end all of humanity... Lol


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


 Appeaser... Lol


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


False the home owner was not there she shot him after the fact.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


What you're saying just because this guy is a minority and young and someone's kid, he has a right to disrupt someone's life altogether, Then given a pass??
He was where he should not have been, and he paid the price you loopy fucker... Lol


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


So you falsely assume I'm black?
Then you make an even more blatant false assumption concerning about the lie of black laziness. 
I can come to no other conclusion then you are fucking deranged.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


You're so wrong it farcical.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Justice was done, without spending a cent of taxpayer money. They ending was right One less gangbanger on the street to deal with later…


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


 another false assumption about my race .
racist douche bag


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


was it ?
*Castle doctrine*
A castle doctrine is a legal doctrine that designates a person's abode as a place in which that person has certain protections and immunities permitting him or her, in certain circumstances, to use force to defend himself or herself against an intruder, free from legal responsibility/prosecution for the consequences of the force used. The term is most commonly used in the United States, though many other countries invoke comparable principles in their laws.
from this description  it's iffy at best.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

btw 
The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home and found the teen climbing out of a window.

“She observed a subject leaving the home through the rear,” said police Det. Dan Ferrin.

Miami-Dade police said there was a confrontation and shots were fired. Police said they were on scene seconds after the shooting and gave CPR to the teen. Johnson was rushed to the hospital.
she was not at home..


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> btw
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> “She observed a subject leaving the home through the rear,” said police Det. Dan Ferrin.
> ...


Do the crime, pay the price.
if she had let him go they would have probably never found the little asswipe, one less gangbanger to deal with at a later time.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> *Miami-Dade police said there was a confrontation* and shots were fired. Police said they were on scene seconds after the shooting and gave CPR to the teen. Johnson was rushed to the hospital.
> she was not at home..


Do you understand what "confrontation" means?

Bingo!

Idiot!


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You ASSumed I applied it to you because of your race?  Seems you made a false assumption.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Or to listen to when making excuses as to why he ended up as one.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



So he was supposed to be in someone else's house without permission?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Perhaps you don't understand what 1 in 3 1/2 means.  

You falsely ASSume I said you were on food stamps.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



That's what the sister of the piece of shit said.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



If she wasn't there, how could she have shot him at her house?  

It doesn't matter whether she was there when he broke in but that she was there before he left.  The FACTS prove he was.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 17, 2016)

She had a right to be at her home.   The dindu did not.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 17, 2016)

Borillar said:


> And I thought only conservatives lacked nuance... No, I wouldn't shoot someone for not wearing seatbelts. If someone breaks into your home, you assume the worst. You don't assume he is there to read the meter. If the guy doesn't respect your home and your property, he's not likely to respect your life or those of your loved ones either. This woman may or may not have faced an imminent threat. I would side with her safety and protecting what's hers.


I agree.

The tendency we are seeing here to dismiss the felonious, severely hurtful and extremely provocative nature of housebreaking as a minor offense  seems to reflect what is best described as an innate criminal orientation.  To come home and find that someone has violated your privacy, invaded your territory, stolen your property and, in most cases, maliciously ransacked the order of your living space, will in most examples incite a powerfully murderous feeling -- which is perfectly natural.

I don't know the circumstances of this shooting incident.  The report mentions a "confrontation" between the offended woman and her offender.  Whether she was motivated to pull the trigger on this punk because she feared for her life or because she was momentarily overcome with understandably irrepressible rage is perfectly acceptable to me and, probably, to the vast majority of ordinarily peaceful, law-abiding individuals who are able to empathize with this victim's emotional impetus.

If this incident goes to trial, and if I were a juror, she would have nothing to worry about.

I wish to add for emphasis that my favorite Black comedian, Chris Rock, in one of his better performances said, _"I like Black people but I hate n;ggers -- because they steal your shit!"  
_
Right on, Chris!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




those that can physically/mentally out do the others 

what else would it mean dumb ass


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


 Paint my house Is too busy playing consultant in his moms basement…


----------



## MDiver (Mar 17, 2016)

Apparently, these hood-rats think that because they are poor, they have the right to break in and steal the stuff you actually work for and thus have no right to shoot them.  Wrong!   Kill any hood-rat that breaks into your home!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is a good example of why we can no longer be one nation.  We need a wall so I call get scum like those here on the other side.
> ...


Nope, wall...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Humanity, as this thread clearly shows, is a disease...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Yes, and I have, it it was of no value compared to a human life.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You have to work the sales counter while I can, if I wish, sit and drink and consult in my underwear.  So sad, for you.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Deflection noted


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Nothing like it.  It's a good gig, that I created myself.  Some days I need to be in field, and some days I'm here.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Your mom's basement??


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Nope, but mom did have a basement, when she was alive, 30 years ago...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > btw
> ...


That's your fantasy. .
It's just as likely he would not have.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Meathead said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > *Miami-Dade police said there was a confrontation* and shots were fired. Police said they were on scene seconds after the shooting and gave CPR to the teen. Johnson was rushed to the hospital.
> ...


It's ambiguous any details come from your imagination. 
Doesn't change the fact she wasn't there.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I made no such assumption.
Are you still gonna run with the fantasy that I'm black. 
Backpedalling like a bitch are we?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Bullshit you have your own ideas of what is fit .
None are in the dictionary discription .


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 Good riddance to the little fucker…


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

MDiver said:


> Apparently, these hood-rats think that because they are poor, they have the right to break in and steal the stuff you actually work for and thus have no right to shoot them.  Wrong!   Kill any hood-rat that breaks into your home!


Does the same rule hold true for white suburban yard apes that do it just for kicks?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


There's that I want to bag a ****** disease again.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


It means, Best Adapted.  They don't have to be big, or strong, or smart (stupid usually wins) or anything beyond willing to do what it takes to survive or able to survive when others cannot. You could be the size of a peanut surrounded by lions and be the most fit.

You, whitey, ain't very likely the most fit.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, these hood-rats think that because they are poor, they have the right to break in and steal the stuff you actually work for and thus have no right to shoot them.  Wrong!   Kill any hood-rat that breaks into your home!
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Your political correctness is showing... Lol


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


No wonder you are a consultant working out of your moms basement, you can't hold a real job… LOL


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


I grew tired of real jobs, so I started a company instead...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

The sickness here is a the posters believing the are a self appointed Vigilante posse that wanted a cut of the action and are disappointed they didn't get some.
So they do a lot of chest thumping and proclaiming there manhood from a safe distance.
Definition of BRAGGADOCIO


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > MDiver said:
> ...


You might have chosen a analog you actually understand.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> The sickness here is a the posters believing the are a self appointed Vigilante posse that wanted a cut of the action and are disappointed they didn't get some.
> So they do a lot of chest thumping and proclaiming there manhood from a safe distance.
> Definition of BRAGGADOCIO


Tissue?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


 so ironically enough is yours
You are as politically correct as any progressive. 
Only you're too ignorant to know it.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > The sickness here is a the posters believing the are a self appointed Vigilante posse that wanted a cut of the action and are disappointed they didn't get some.
> ...


Sorry, you'll have to use your own.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


So in your ignorant world having your own business is not a real job?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I own three, all s corp. 
Paint my house says he's a consultant but he won't say what he consults…


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


None of your business, little man.  Just because you want to expose that shit you sell doesn't mean the rest of us are that stupid.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


We are all friends here, you could tell us. LOL


----------



## MDiver (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, these hood-rats think that because they are poor, they have the right to break in and steal the stuff you actually work for and thus have no right to shoot them.  Wrong!   Kill any hood-rat that breaks into your home!
> ...


Yeah.  The same holds true.  I don't care what color or sex the criminal is who breaks into my home to steal what I worked hard for, he or she has picked the wrong home and is dead meat.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Never, so stop asking.  My life, unlike yours, is private.

And we are anything but friends here.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Poor sport... Lol


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


You didn't say what you own so he's not obligated to tell you jack shit! 
As to being friends you have a fucked up sense of what friendship is.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I hurt your feelings, sorry...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


He's a braggart.
They are always stupid.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


As always wishful thinking.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I have three business's, 1: I sell mining leases on private land - 2: I sell timber leases on private land both being seasonal(spring and summer) 3: l sell firearms and ammo(fall and winter and now year round thanks to Barry)... All S corporations - and YES, corporations are people…

I have the best firearm salesman ever known to man…


----------



## Borillar (Mar 17, 2016)

daws101 said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, these hood-rats think that because they are poor, they have the right to break in and steal the stuff you actually work for and thus have no right to shoot them.  Wrong!   Kill any hood-rat that breaks into your home!
> ...


Absofuckinlutely. Race, creed, color, sexual orientation, etc. You break and enter the wrong house, you're dead meat.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 17, 2016)

I had a chance to take one of these bastards out. Clearly, four of them trying to invade my house. I flanked them and fired a 44 mag warning shot. They eloped like deer in headlights.

 And they came back, armed. These human scum were white trash from the most rotting, fetid places west of West Virginia - southern Missouri, Barry county specifically. A backward expanse of unending trails and roads filled with camo wearing simian freaks. 

All colors, shapes and sizes. I'd recommend blasting the fools and not taking stupid chances like I did.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Never said YOU were black or on food stamps.  Can you show proof I made such statements?  I'll wait but don't expect anything from you.  You don't have to be black to be a "******".  You've proven that.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Explain how she can shoot someone while they are there is she wasn't there.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Thanks for proving you're a dumbass.  Someone that would steal to me has shown they don't value their life.  If they did, they wouldn't steal.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Yes, you're disease ridden.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 18, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


It is you who doesn't value life.  Nothing you could ever own is worth a human life.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> It is you who doesn't value life...


Thugs lives are cheap. Not much to value.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 18, 2016)

Meathead said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > It is you who doesn't value life...
> ...


Human life should be treated as cheap eh?  I'll keep that in mind...


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 18, 2016)

My garbage is worth more than thug existence.    Line them up and mow them down.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

I consider shooting a home invader to be self defense.  You cannot know of their intentions and oftentimes, they are quite capable of beating, raping, torturing and murdering you.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I suppose all human life has value to someone. The life of my son has far more value to me than does yours for example. The life of a thug has very little value to me, and I'm not self-righteous enough to pretend it does.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



If he hadn't been a criminal, he would still be alive today.  Nobody to blame but himself.  If you are going to live a life of crime and break into other people's homes, then getting shot is an occupational hazard that you accept for your own actions.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Meathead said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



He doesn't care either.  Don't be fooled.  This is all part of his anti-gun crusade.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Daws and PMH are pretty pathetic.  This woman owed that criminal nothing at all.  He violated her and her home.  IF you don't want to get shot, then don't break and enter.  Simple.  No excuses.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I value life that has value.  A thief has shown by his actions he doesn't value his own life.    

EVERYTHING I own is worth more than the life of a thief.  I get to make that decision of what I own, not you.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, these hood-rats think that because they are poor, they have the right to break in and steal the stuff you actually work for and thus have no right to shoot them.  Wrong!   Kill any hood-rat that breaks into your home!
> ...



Unlike you, someone that only looks at the race of the thief, I don't care who they are, where they come from, or what their background is.  The ONLY thing that matter is that they steal.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


 would that be leases to mines that don't exist o mines you've salted? 
timbers leases  for timber that's  not yours to sell?
how many un registered   weapons do you sell a year?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


 another blatantly false   statement.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Yet you show nothing to support your claim of it being false.  I'll wait, again, but you still won't show anything.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



EVERYTHING I own has more value that you.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> btw
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> “She observed a subject leaving the home through the rear,” said police Det. Dan Ferrin.
> ...



How can she confront someone if she's not home?  How can she shoot the piece of shit thief is she wasn't at home?  You keep saying she wasn't there despite giving examples of what she did that could only be done if she was there.


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You are correct that she was not there while he was in the house.  However, she was there when he came out the window.  She confronted him and then shot him, apparently because she feared for her safety.  He did not have to break into her house.  He could have stopped when confronted.  He could have fled when confronted.  It's all on him.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > btw
> ...



daws keeps saying the woman wasn't there yet indicates she took actions that could have only been done if she was there.


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 18, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I think he's saying the woman wasn't there when he was in the house.  Apparently he thinks that means she couldn't use the Castle Doctrine as a defense.  However, self defense has existed longer than the Castle Doctrine and he ignores that aspect.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...






Meathead said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > *Miami-Dade police said there was a confrontation* and shots were fired. Police said they were on scene seconds after the shooting and gave CPR to the teen. Johnson was rushed to the hospital.
> ...



daws keeps saying that the homeowner wasn't there yet indicates she took actions toward the thief that could only be taken if she was there.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



I get that she wasn't there when he initially broke in.  However, she came back before he left which means she was there when he was.  What it boils down to is a thief got what he deserved and the whiners don't like it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



And she's the ONLY one that can make the determination whether or not she feared for her life.  daws101 and PaintMyHouse seem to thing they can.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow 54 pages about a dead piece of shit criminal

If you people put half as much energy into things that really matter I wonder what you could get done


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wow 54 pages about a dead piece of shit criminal
> 
> If you people put half as much energy into things that really matter I wonder what you could get done



Like you do?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wow 54 pages about a dead piece of shit criminal
> ...



I think I have about 5 posts in this thread


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



"Odd how you think stating an OPINION is handing someone's ass to them. You couldn't hand your own as to yourself boy. You're kind is too damn lazy to make the effort unless it has some social welfare attached to it."- conservative 65   page 16 post 460.
both those statements are thick with implied racism.
before you start to ineptly defended them  don't
in any defamation suite in this country  your words would be considered as racist  and a false premise.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



But all the threads you participate in are very important?  Come off it!  Lol.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home and found the teen climbing out of a window.
any more willfully ignorant questions,?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...





There are people of all colors that are lazy and make no effort unless a welfare check is attached to it.  You claimed I made the statement that YOU were black and YOU were on welfare.  What you did was infer what you wanted to believe.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Thems the breaks when you live a life of crime.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Since she found him in her home, she had to be there.  I don't care whether a surveillance system alerted her or a neighbor called.  She was there when he was there.  End of story.  The result is that a piece of shit can no longer steal and that's a good thing.  

Any more stupidity from you,  you dumb son of a bitch?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


bullshit ! stealing from you would be relatively easy, to rob your house  all that would be needed is to do it when your not there ,
the same rule applies to your car, to rob you personally wait till you're un armed ...
your let them try attitude is good for your moral but useless for anything else .


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


non sequitur


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Not at all.  Criminals are killed all the time because of their poor life choices.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


 she was not home at the time of the break in ,she shot him as he was leaving ,
we don't even know if she was inside or outside the house .
the report again is ambiguous about it.

as to this "The result is that a piece of shit can no longer steal and that's a good thing." conservative 65
and?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


false! they are killed because they get caught .
everybody makes bad life choices.
your sanctimony is laughable


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I've never broken into someone's home . . . you?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

Meathead said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > It is you who doesn't value life...
> ...


 there's that my life and time are more valuable than yours bullshit .


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Meh, no great loss to the world.  Thinning the herd and all.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Some people are just BAD people.  You need to realize that and accept it.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 when I was young ..one of those bad life choices .
I'm sure you've done something equally as stupid.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


remind me to say that when you are hit by a bus...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I don't rob people.  Lol.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Some people are just BAD people.  You need to realize that and accept it.


 do you mind not telling me shit that I know far better than you .ok mother Teresa?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



So, how many homes have you broken into?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


rationalizing


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Some people are just BAD people.  You need to realize that and accept it.
> ...



Apparently you don't know too much at all!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Well, I don't.  Therefore, my chances of getting shot and killed by a homeowner are very low.  If you are going to choose a life of crime, then getting killed is one of the occupational dangers that you accept.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


none of your business ...who many bogus isms are you gonna spout   today?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Honestly, I don't feel sorry for this criminal at all.  I certainly would not lose any sleep over him.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Meh, nobody really cares about this loser.  That's just a fact.  Accept it and move on with your life.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


gee how'd I know you'd say that?
defensive  much?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


master of the obvious are we?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Well, why are you still here bitching then?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I'm serious.  I think you're really stupid.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 false! your chances of being shot by a homeowner don't diminish because you don't rob  people .
you could be shot by any one of your *Neighbors any time accidentally ,*


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 why not?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


and you'd be wrong.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Hmm.  I don't think so.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



The facts are that if you are not involved in criminal activity, your chances of being shot and killed are VERY low indeed.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Much more likely to die in a car accident.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


gee, how'd I know you say that too?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 it depends on how many of your *Neighbors  are packing*


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Much more likely to die in a car accident.


master of the obvious strikes again.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Nope, it really doesn't.  If you aren't involved in criminal activity, your chances of being shot are very low.  FACT.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Much more likely to die in a car accident.
> ...



Well, you obviously need some help to see the obvious.


----------



## August West (Mar 18, 2016)

Odium said:


> Homeowner Shoots, Kills Teen Burglary Suspect
> 
> Look at this piece of wisdom here
> “You have to look at it from every child’s point of view that was raised in the hood,” said Harris. “You have to understand… how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point-of-view.”
> ...


That`s a nice story. Some homeowners shoot their entire families.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

August West said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Homeowner Shoots, Kills Teen Burglary Suspect
> ...



Hyperbole city!    That is a VERY rare occurrence compared to home invasions.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Face the facts that we have a crime problem here in America.  It doesn't have anything to do with guns or homeowners.  It has to do with inner city crime and gang activity in most instances.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

If more people would arm themselves and shoot the home invaders dead, we would have far less problems with such things because the criminals would really consider whether breaking into a home was worth their life.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> If more people would arm themselves and shoot the home invaders dead, we would have far less problems with such things because the criminals would really consider whether breaking into a home was worth their life.


Their lives are worth far more than you shit.  You just don't know that.

And, what if he wasn't 17, but instead was 15, or 13, or 11?  Still okay to just shoot them, on sight?

Let's use your "logic", why not just shoot people who speed, or jaywalk?  That would solve those problems in a hurry right?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Probably because they haven't been caught yet.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Another Saint Trayvon?  Essentially what these fools are saying is need creates a right to steal.
> 
> There was a confrontation.  The pillow lip thug likely thought he could threaten an unarmed middle-aged woman.  Wrong.  He got just what was coming to him.


If you hadn't used the "pillow lipped" descriptor, I might have agreed with you.  But now that you attach a racial element to it...Ugggh you are just a bigot getting his rocks off.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Tank (Mar 18, 2016)

Priceless


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 18, 2016)

Democrat voters.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 18, 2016)

Trayvon made his way and swayed too much in his walk.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh the troubles.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 18, 2016)

_How's somebody in the hood going to get money_


and that's the attitude across the country.


----------



## shadow355 (Mar 18, 2016)

You jump from an aircraft, you risk Parachute failure.

  You work as an electrician for a living you risk being electrocuted.

  You camp in the mountains in January, you risk frostbite.

  You swim in a lake in the middle of July, you risk being snake bit.

  **** YOU BREAK into a home, you risk being shot or bit by a dog ****

   I don't want to hear the family's comments justifying what the perpetrator did, how intelligent he was, how much he liked school and how he had his life planned out and a bright future ahead of him.

  He was breaking into a house.......he could have gotten a job, and then he would have not been killed. He could have earned money.....honestly.

 I am curious as to how the states attorney will handle this. Does Florida have a "stand your ground law?"    I know they do have the "castle doctrine".


Castle Doctrine from State to State


   Shadow 355


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 18, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> _How's somebody in the hood going to get money_
> 
> 
> and that's the attitude across the country.



Easy.....by voting Democrat that's how dey gonna get dey money!!! Hillary and Bern said so.


----------



## Tank (Mar 18, 2016)

He was big on education, LOL


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 18, 2016)

Another budding rap artist and high school honor student denied his bright future by a white racist homeowner.    .......


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 18, 2016)

Tank said:


> Priceless



"He had a future ... "

(Cue Laff-Trak)


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 18, 2016)

Tank said:


> Priceless



"You have to look at it [the burglary] from the point of view of a child that was raised in the hood."

No. You don't.


----------



## 1stRambo (Mar 18, 2016)

Tank said:


> Priceless



Yo, sound like educated blacks?

"GTP"


----------



## Tank (Mar 18, 2016)

White liberals have done a poor job raising their blacks


----------



## EverCurious (Mar 18, 2016)

Found this:

On March 23, 2005, The Florida Senate passed SB-436, the "Castle Doctrine" unanimously, by a vote of 39 YEAS to zero NAYS. They know something about this bill.

On April 5, The Florida House passed SB-436, "Castle Doctrine" by a vote of 94 YEAS to 20 NAYS, a margin of better than four to one.

On April 26, Governor Jeb Bush SIGNED SB-436, the "Castle Doctrine" into law (Chapter No. 2005-27) It takes effect on October 1, 2005.
*
The Florida "Castle Doctrine" law basically does three things:
*
One: It establishes, in law, the presumption that a criminal who forcibly enters or intrudes into your home or occupied vehicle is there to cause death or great bodily harm, therefore a person may use any manner of force, including deadly force, against that person.

Two: It removes the "duty to retreat" if you are attacked in any place you have a right to be. You no longer have to turn your back on a criminal and try to run when attacked. Instead, you may stand your ground and fight back, meeting force with force, including deadly force, if you reasonably believe it is necessary to prevent death or great bodily harm to yourself or others. [This is an American right repeatedly recognized in Supreme Court gun cases.]

Three: It provides that persons using force authorized by law shall not be prosecuted for using such force.

It also prohibits criminals and their families from suing victims for injuring or killing the criminals who have attacked them.

In short, it gives rights back to law-abiding people and forces judges and prosecutors who are prone to coddling criminals to instead focus on protecting victims.

~ Florida Castle Doctrine

Update: It appears it's still on the books.  From 2015 ~ Statutes & Constitution        :View Statutes      :      Online Sunshine


----------



## EverCurious (Mar 18, 2016)

MMk so basically this - (4) A person who unlawfully and by force enters or attempts to enter a person’s dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle is presumed to be doing so with the intent to commit an unlawful act involving force or violence.

Says that if you break into someone's home they can shoot your ass, no questions asked.  Since the criminal is already considered by law to have "intent" of "force or violence" the property owner has every right to shoot said person, regardless of if they are "escaping" or not.  A property owner may automatically defend their property with deadly force, it seems they are also protected from any civil liability for said action, so the family of this kid is SOL on that angle as well.


I recommend that one doesn't break into others property in Florida.  (And fyi that includes homes, cars, businesses, and, yes, even tents.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 18, 2016)

How is that kid gonna fit his stuff? He was all for education, he was funny, he just needed money for stuff, you can't shoot a kid cuz he wants stuff, that ain't right.


----------



## fbj (Mar 18, 2016)

Tank said:


> Priceless




That mutherfucker didn't have a future


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 18, 2016)

fbj said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Priceless
> ...




He met his future, a bit earlier than he planned


----------



## fbj (Mar 18, 2016)

Thug Lives don't matter


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2016)

Tank said:


> He was big on education, LOL


He should've learned that breaking into homes is dangerous.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > He was big on education, LOL
> ...



But he needed stuff, how else are you gonna get stuff?


----------



## fbj (Mar 18, 2016)

That girl who was talking in the video was kind of sexy


----------



## MikeK (Mar 18, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> [...]
> 
> He was breaking into a house.......he could have gotten a job, and then he would have not been killed. He could have earned money.....honestly.


It isn't only money that motivates some of these ghetto rats to do the things they do.  In some examples it's ego: _"I'm slick.  I can do this."_  It is mentioned in the video that he didn't even steal anything. 



> I am curious as to how the states attorney will handle this. Does Florida have a "stand your ground law?"    I know they do have the "castle doctrine".


Odds are the cops don't want to charge the woman, which is why the detective's statement holds that ". . . there was a _confrontation_ and one shot was fired." 

"Confrontation" is the pivot.  That could mean anything from a verbal dispute to a menacing threat in which the woman feared for her life or physical safety.  If the cops don't coach her, her lawyer will -- if it comes to that.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 18, 2016)

Trayvon died for your sins.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Yeah, but he didn't get that knowledge out of a book.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 18, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Priceless
> ...



How much you want to bet, when Obama speechifies on this incident, that quote wont' come out?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


I think it would be hilarious if obummer says that out loud. I'll lose it


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 18, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> Found this:
> 
> On March 23, 2005, The Florida Senate passed SB-436, the "Castle Doctrine" unanimously, by a vote of 39 YEAS to zero NAYS. They know something about this bill.
> 
> ...


Leftist idiots on this forum are gleefully predicting a lawsuit against the homeowner. I attempted to explain that Florida's Castle Doctrine protects against such a suit and yet they insist I'm wrong. But here it is in black and white.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Found this:
> ...


Had the stupid fuck just left he probably still be alive, but his ego got the best of him and he got his butt shot.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 18, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



He was much smarter than that.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 18, 2016)

fbj said:


> That girl who was talking in the video was kind of sexy


You need to get a grip on yourself.  (Know what I mean?)


----------



## jc456 (Mar 18, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I know he was educated!


----------



## Rustic (Mar 18, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Gold mines
Land owners timber - I buy and sell
Gun registration is Unconstitutional...


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 18, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> MMk so basically this - (4) A person who unlawfully and by force enters or attempts to enter a person’s dwelling, residence, or occupied vehicle is presumed to be doing so with the intent to commit an unlawful act involving force or violence.
> 
> Says that if you break into someone's home they can shoot your ass, no questions asked.  Since the criminal is already considered by law to have "intent" of "force or violence" the property owner has every right to shoot said person, regardless of if they are "escaping" or not.  A property owner may automatically defend their property with deadly force, it seems they are also protected from any civil liability for said action, so the family of this kid is SOL on that angle as well.
> 
> ...



One criminal asshole I don't have to worry about here in Florida.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 18, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Found this:
> ...



Like who? I don't see where left and right will support this kind of criminality. This asshole deserved to be shot.


----------



## Tank (Mar 18, 2016)

With a name like Trayvon, you think he would know better


----------



## theHawk (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> 
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home *and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> ...



You're a retard.  The story is completely one-sided, who the fuck cares what the relatives of the thug have to say?  For all we know he attacked her.  Maybe he was reaching for this waistband.


----------



## Borillar (Mar 19, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Trayvon died for your sins.


No, he died for his own.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

EverCurious said:


> Found this:
> 
> On March 23, 2005, The Florida Senate passed SB-436, the "Castle Doctrine" unanimously, by a vote of 39 YEAS to zero NAYS. They know something about this bill.
> 
> ...



This is how it should be all across the country.  We have a right to defend ourselves against potential attackers who break and enter into our homes and threaten our security and sense of well being.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I know mine hasn't been one of them.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Some people are just BAD people.  You need to realize that and accept it.
> ...



I'll tell you because you've shown you haven't learned that yet.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



It's a shame someone didn't treat you the way you should have been treated.  

If you're sure, prove it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You sound just like the piece of shit that was killed for robbing.  

Till you're unarmed?  Why don't you tell me when that is.  Better yet, why don't you prove what you say is easy to do and find out.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



It doesn't matter whether she was there when he first went it.  She was there before he left.  

It doesn't matter whether she was inside or outside.  What we do know is that he was where he didn't belong and got exactly what he deserved.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Someone should have given you what you deserved.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



This homeowner wasn't there when the piece of shit broke in.  See how that worked out when she came back and WAS THERE before the piece of shit left.  If it's so easy, revert to your younger days and make you best try.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 19, 2016)

fbj said:


> Thug Lives don't matter



TRUE.., but they get off Scott free, kinda like this..,
\


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Wildman said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Thug Lives don't matter
> ...



Lol.  It is kind of like that with some of nuts here on the forum.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 19, 2016)

Brain357 said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



I think her chances are going to be good in getting out of it. She was protecting her home after several robberies. The law in Florida allows her to defend her property.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2016)

Nothing will happen. She lives in Liberty City and she's black. There's no mileage for race pimps.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> 
> The 54-year-old woman told police her surveillance system alerted her to the break-in of her home. She said she rushed home *and found the teen climbing out of a window.
> 
> ...


What she did was murder. She had no reason to shoot him. He was no threat to her; he was exiting her home and running away. She should go to prison for a long time.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



...says the fuckhead that has openly called for the death of the human race.  Just BATHE in that hypocrisy, dude!


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


...from his moms basement


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


It was on another thread on this story, Paintmyhouse moaning about the death of this thug and reveling in the anticipation of a lawsuit.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



That's awful.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> ...



No she shouldn't.  He violated her home and her security.  HE was where he should not have been and for the purpose of robbery!  WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> ...



Your views would be different if some scumbag broke into YOUR home.  It's happened to me while I was asleep in my bed, and it was VERY scary.  I was literally shaking and afraid to move!  Lucky for me it was just some neighborhood dork, and lucky for HIM I didn't have a gun or other weapon at my disposal.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> ...


Are you stupid in the head??
It's appeasers like you is why crime is so high in urban areas... Dumbass


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Steven_R said:
> ...


She should be given a accommodation, for taking the trash out... Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> She should be given a accommodation, for taking the trash out... Lol


Yes, too bad he wasn't 11-years-old instead.  That might have stopped many other crimes right?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Jarlaxle said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Nothing hypocritical about.  Be nice to each other, until I see all humans to hell.  TY...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > She should be given a accommodation, for taking the trash out... Lol
> ...


Well, world is better off for it, he was just a little thug...
He won't be Robbing anyone else's houses…


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Yep, and you want all those little thieving ******* shot dead eh Rusty...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > She should be given a accommodation, for taking the trash out... Lol
> ...


But he wasn't an 11 year old. He was 17 and in all appearances an adult.  

Just like the other Treyvon who also got ventilated.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


So do you. Hypocrite.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > She should be given a accommodation, for taking the trash out... Lol
> ...


The little punk is one less person you have to take out right?? You and your cause from out of your mom's basement right? consultant.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



He's just another internet douchebag.  This place is infested with them.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Na, my scalping days are over… LOL


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Na, my scalping days are over… LOL


Doesn't sound like.  And hey, if it's okay to kill an 11-year-old, is there age when it isn't okay to shoot an intruder?  If 11 is okay, then 10 and 8 must be okay.  is 6 too young or is there no limit?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


PAINTMYHOUSE =


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Really, 17 looks like an adult?  What about 15 or 13?  Does age make a difference, do tell?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


LOL. Growing up Indian, we've been taught how to take enemy scalps. You know, should the need ever arise.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Nope, and drop it, it's annoying for you to be such a child.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Nope.  Not a one.  TY.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Yes, 17 looks like an adult.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...







Just another gangbanger, the trash needed to be taken out… LOL


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So that makes it okay then?  Fine, what about 15?  Is 13 too young?  Is any age too young?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Bullshit. You want to exterminate all humanity. That includes skittles eating hood dwellers.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Sure thing, Rusty, all you good whities killing those *******.  All clear.

And I know, you missed out on the real fun, the lynching...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


That's correct, but that is done in an instant and without the cruelty you people embrace like the little monsters you are.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Does it matter? He was 17.  Stick to the story


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


He's not white, you moron. Neither am I.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


My ancestors preferred scalping to lynching, in fact lynching was not a practice at all... Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Yes, it matters.  If it's okay to kill him why would it not be okay to kill the younger version of him?  What's the limit, if there is a limit eh?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> ...



There was a confrontation when she got to the house, without all the facts I tend to side with person not caught in a criminal act.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Both of you are about as Native American as Elizabeth Warren...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

“You have to look at it from every child’s point of view that was raised in the hood,” Harris continued. “You have to understand … how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point of view.”

This is the statement from his dumb fuck family… Need anymore be said, good Lord!! LOL


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Of course I'm not Native American, that is a politically correct spineless term… American Indian much better
Now go hide


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> “You have to look at it from every child’s point of view that was raised in the hood,” Harris continued. “You have to understand … how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point of view.”
> 
> This is the statement from his dumb fuck family… Need anymore be said, good Lord!! LOL


Actually there's a lot of truth in that.  When raised in a jungle you do as it requires.  Really, he missed out.  Did you see dump he was robbing?  Why bother.

So, back to how young we can shoot these animals?  Maybe ten and under is too young, or maybe twelve?  Rusty says 11 is okay, right Rusty?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

To this day progressives, and Hollywood have made Indians in past tense...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > “You have to look at it from every child’s point of view that was raised in the hood,” Harris continued. “You have to understand … how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point of view.”
> ...


Please explain your obsession with prepubescent children considering the topic is about a 17 year old.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > “You have to look at it from every child’s point of view that was raised in the hood,” Harris continued. “You have to understand … how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point of view.”
> ...


Well, The gangbanger was 17? He was somewhere were he should not have been? He was doing something that he did not want anyone to see? What else can we conclude from the story? 
I say good on her, she took the trash out end of story…


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


The consultant does live in his mom's basement... What do you expect?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Perfect example.  Now if you people just won't shoot these little degenerates, we'll never get crime under control.




13 but started at 9 so he should have been taking a dirt nap by 10.

Top 150 young offenders have been arrested 6,500 times between them


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You are an annoying child.  No wonder you have to carry a gun to feel like a man.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


17 is, by law, a child so, tell us, at what age, is there any age, when you would be wrong to kill one?  Why not 11, got a problem with that?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

He's still droning on about prepubescent children, not the thread topic.  Seems a little strange.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> To this day progressives, and Hollywood have made Indians in past tense...


We slaughtered you, long ago.  It inspired Hitler no less. You might as well not exist.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It's a right... Look it up. Lol


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

The rationalization of blood lust rambles on unabated .


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> He's still droning on about prepubescent children, not the thread topic.  Seems a little strange.


Nope, it's exactly the thread topic, killing underage criminals (which you cheer).  So, what age, is there any age, when you shouldn't kill them for doing the very same thing?  The "crime" doesn't change so why should the "punishment" eh?  Do tell...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> He's still droning on about prepubescent children, not the thread topic.  Seems a little strange.


Ask him what he consults? 
He will not say, very strange. Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> The rationalization of blood lust rambles on unabated .


These guys love it.  The more dead ****** kids, the better.  ****** Killers for Trump, no question.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > He's still droning on about prepubescent children, not the thread topic.  Seems a little strange.
> ...


My personal life is none of your fucking business, child.  

I don't want to hear about yours, either, but you and the cat-killer seem big on it.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > To this day progressives, and Hollywood have made Indians in past tense...
> ...


If It was not for the "white man" we dirt worshippers would still be playing around with sticks and dirt... Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


As I said, you are nothing like a Native American, and know nothing of them.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Native American is a political name has nothing to do with a race, quit believing everything you see in the movies. Dumbass
Lol


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



You are sick. Wanting to kill people just because they steal. There are rational  laws in our country, civilized laws.  Civilized, sane people do not believe you kill someone for stealing.  You are a sick, sick person. You are exactly the type of person who should never be allowed to possess a gun.


----------



## westwall (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another John Wayne wannabe, who was at no risk.  Essentially, murder...
> ...











How the hell do you know.  You weren't there.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Native American is the name given to non-whities here. whom whitey did his level best to wipe from the face of the earth, and damn near succeeded.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Oh, but he loves guns of course,  sells them, carries one everywhere (even though he admits he doesn't need to) because it makes him feel like a man.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


So it's okay with you, for people to break in and enter? Where does it end then? You got to draw the line somewhere, Not like Barry's red line. 
But enough is enough… I don't understand appeasement.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I sell firearms, buy more guns and ammo...
More guns less crime


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


So, draw the line.  At what age would you not shoot someone illegally on your property, or someone stealing from you?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


And we are worse off now more than ever do to a political correctness. Dumbass


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 19, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


First, she should not have confronted him. Anyone with a grain of sense would call the police, not confront a burgler on her own. Second, there is nothing to say he attacked her with a weapon or with any force. For all we know, the confrontation was verbal.  Bottom line, you do not murder people because they are theives. You call the police.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Shoot enough *******, crime goes down.  Shoot enough speeders, people slow down.  It's pure and simple logic, eh Rusty?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


It's a right, look it up. Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


You're worse off then when the genocide as actually going on?  Do tell, Redman...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



She has every right to confront a stranger in her own home!!!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


It's a right, for most.  BTW, why isn't it a right, for all?  Shouldn't these two have shot it out?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Silly you, if she would have let him go he would've got away Scott free - political correctness would have seen to that. Grow a backbone. Dumbass


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


17


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Absolutely.  Find one of these little bastards trying to steal your garden gnome and take that trash out, for life eh Chris?




He might look okay now but he's just waiting to victimize you.  Shoot those ******* dead on sight.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Well, more likely less people will enter your house illegally - if they know there's a very good chance they will be shot. Sounds good to me...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Yep, doesn't matter what, tagging her house, peeing on the bushes, taking a short-cut through her yard, that ****** deserves death eh Rusty?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


One was doing illegal things, the other was not... She was standing her ground good on her, and she took the fucking trash out… LOL


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


And what about the speeders, breaking the law right?  It's a crime, like this one so, death is appropriate.  Shoot enough speeders and you can get rid of the state patrol, no one would chance it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


You didn't answer the question.  Why don't all people always have a right to a gun?  That's what the Constitution says, right?  he should have ben armed, he obviously needed "protection"...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You are a ridiculous caricature of a real person.  Lol.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


He looks a bit under 17? You have an obsession with these young boys, what do you consult? LOL


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



That clown avi is most fitting cuz you are a clown.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


 Well he was breaking and entering, that is a crime??


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



He was INSIDE her home, you clown.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Answer the questions.  Don't you believe in a fair fight?  Is it only guns for you?  I thought guns were for protection, and everyone needs that right?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



False equivalency and a most poor one at that.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Everything I posted is a crime.  Do you have a problem killing trespasses?  Vandals?  Speeders?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I am all for good people protecting what is theirs against criminals.  Shall I post some more stories about what home invaders do to people?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



False equivalency, clown boy.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Not at all, all three of those were crimes.  It's not like she killed this kid in her bedroom in the middle of the night now is it?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No, because he wasn't in her home and the fact you can't be rational and live in fear is of no interest to me.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


 Yes, people do fuck up the right to own a gun, it's called the law this kid was breaking the law by breaking and entering in the house. And he paid the price...and she took the fucking trash out. One less gangbanger, for you to exterminate off the face of the earth consultant.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



He was in her home, liar.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 19, 2016)

westwall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


And neither were you.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 19, 2016)

73 pages.  The dindu is still dead.  It is still a good thing and many more.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


The time of day suddenly matters? Why are you so intent on being a clown that everyone makes fun of in every thread?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

If more people fought back against these scums, there would be less incidents of these types of home invasions.  They would think twice before entering someone's house uninvited.  Right?  

UPDATE: One man has been arrested in connection to a Pawtucket home invasion. On Tuesday Pawtucket police arrested 18-year-old Jordan Wilcox at his John St. apartment. He was charged with robbery, felony assault and conspiracy. The investigation and search for more suspects continue.


Three small children watch on in horror, as several masked men invade their Pawtucket home armed with guns and a hatchet.

It happened Friday night. There was a knock on the back door of a family's home on Cole Street. When they answered three men forced their way inside.

They hit Alycia Vincent in the face with agun and stabbed her husband in the head with a hatchet.

Her children witnessed everything happen. Vincent was able to call 91, but the men took off... and are still on the loose tonight.

“ They started knocking stuff all over the place throwing stuff everywhere ran in our room and destroyed everything, I was watching criminal minds and I'm realizing I'm in criminal minds, “ says Vincent.

Vincent doesn't know why she and her family were targeted. Her husband is still in the hospital with severe injuries.

A go fund me page has been set up to help with medical bills.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Godboy said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sure it matters.  She killed him in broad daylight, outside her home.  Why do you think the cops write down the time of day and the weather conditions on an accident report?  Oh, right, because it matters.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Breaking and entering? Sure I'll shoot them down… LOL


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You're a scumbag.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 19, 2016)

The homeowner shot the scum.  That is a good thing.  He will burglarized no more homes and will not escalate his crimes.  That is an even better thing.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


You do know that you find someone breaking in entering, you do have a right to shoot them? Anyway, this kid was just a gangbanger he would be back again... He made his choice when he decided to break and enter.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


 You're apparently missing the point, he was the one breaking the law by breaking and entering the house. And she took the trash out


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I'm a scumbag for being rational, like the cops who want to know where and when you killed a kid?


----------



## Godboy (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Wow, only you would double down on that idiotic statement. Ok clown, say some more shit for us to laugh at. Let us hear all your weirdo beliefs.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


There are no charges against her... She had to protect herself and her property, end of story.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I know right, too bad he wasn't ten.  Think of the crimes she might have stopped.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No charges, yet.  And she's still going to need a very good lawyer.  That king of thing happens, when you kill a kid and don't need to...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Why not vandals?  Why not speeders?  All criminals, right?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You have a thing for children it seems, consultant. What do you consult?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Another honor student who's bright academic future has been cut short.   .....


I blame his parents.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


What about taking the time of day and location into account makes me a scumbag?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> You have a thing for children it seems...


Nope, but you like dead *******, that's for sure.  Had he been 11 you would have been even happier that she killed him,  Get 'em young eh Rusty?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Is that what consultants do? deflect... Lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Just stating the facts.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


What, Rusty wants to let criminals get away, without being killed on sight.  For shame Rusty, for shame...


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I think this is a great lesson for any potential future would be robbers.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Meaning, you're a fucking moron.  Moving on.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


For all criminals, right?  All of them deserve death.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > You have a thing for children it seems...
> ...


I can't read through your stars, but only good gangbanger is a dead gangbanger. What about your wanting exterminating all human scum...  She got a head start on ya, lol


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I think this is a great lesson for any potential future would be robbers.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I'm for eliminating all humans, mainly because of people like you and the other dumb bitch.

And the stars are because they filter the word - n i g g e r...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Well, she beat you to it... Dang her. Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


How do you know?  Oh right, you don't...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

westwall said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


neither were you or anyone on this this thread/site .


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Tell us, what do you consult, really? Lol


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


No. We've all seen the story where the buy the book cop catches a guy just trying to feed his family and he lets him go.

I think if I don't know you and I catch you in my house I get to kill you dead though. Sorry. Reminds me of if society fell apart and mob rules kicked in. Someone might try to break in and get whats yours. I don't care if they're just trying to feed their families I'm just trying to protect mine


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



That would be you who is defending violent criminals.  This wasn't some innocent school boy, you dummy!  The potential for danger when meeting up with one of these scums is high.  Get off your self righteous high horse before I come there and slap you off it!


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

The moral of the story is, you get in that womans shit SHE WILL put a cap in your ass… LOL

Buy more guns and ammo...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Another false assumption.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Ohhhh the paper tiger!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


You know who we need to start killing? Identity thieves. You know that woman who caught that Starbucks worker stealing her cc info? They should take her away and kill her and her parents and children. Let that be a lesson to anyone else want to try it.

These people are desparate? So are we


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm thinking this is not the first time for this kid to break and enter, I am also thinking the family knows this to be true… Play with the bull you get the horns.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Odium said:


> Homeowner Shoots, Kills Teen Burglary Suspect
> 
> Look at this piece of wisdom here
> “You have to look at it from every child’s point of view that was raised in the hood,” said Harris. “You have to understand… how he gonna get his money to have clothes to go to school? You have to look at it from his point-of-view.”
> ...


What's a dindu?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> I'm thinking this is not the first time for this kid to break and enter, I am also thinking the family knows this to be true… Play with the bull you get the horns.


Repeat yourself much?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Homeowner Shoots, Kills Teen Burglary Suspect
> ...


It's a bady disguised racist pejorative.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


For identity thieves...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking this is not the first time for this kid to break and enter, I am also thinking the family knows this to be true… Play with the bull you get the horns.
> ...


Tissue?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You do realize that's a fake .
Bees only swarm like that when a certain pheromone is present.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Still out , you really aught to buy your own .
Selling all those nonexistent mine leases
You must have plenty of cash.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Homeowner Shoots, Kills Teen Burglary Suspect
> ...


Ever watch the news and you get these mothers talking about their africoon sons...he dindu do nuffin.... We call them Dindu's.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 Yes, let's give to the identity thieves...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


To the federal government they don't exist because they are on private property, which is a good thing. LOL


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Like you?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Identity thieves very well could be funded by the federal government for all we know… LOL


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Where did you learn that bullshit?  
If the land has been surveyed the government knows about .
Not to mention Google Earth and others.
Private property is a myth.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


A Crapspiracy theorist too.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Wow. I'm sick. I think guillotines are you he mos  humane way. 

But now after seeing that I may be against the death penalty. What is wrong with us? What a history us humans have huh? Like planet of the apes.

We are still a very primitive ignort new species. Still the smartest thing on this one planet in this one solar system.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Lots of people mining in the west... Sure the government thinks it's her business to be in everyone's lives... 
That's why you never trust the government can you go on your way and do what you think is right.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Wow that made no sense.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Kind of like thinking we were all made by a "big bang", what a bunch of dumbasses. Lol


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


More little boys, huh? This story about a 17 year old has got you going on and on about preteen boys.  Post after post.  Care to explain?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


We were .
End of story 
Everything else is myth.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Maybe his consulting have something to do with it, ask him what he consults... Lol


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Well the stories our ancestors told us make no sense. Better to admit you don't know than claim to have all the answers that make you fell better about yourself.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Says us humans... Lol


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Don't need to go that far.  A 22 year old is learning why vandalism virtually never occurs in North Korea. His sentence? Just 15 years hard labor. No execution necessary.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Odd seems pedophilia is what keeps you posting on this thread.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Again, says us humans… LOL


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


He seems a little sensitive when you asked him that. You hit a nerve. Now why is that?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


That will change .


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


False !


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I think the consultant has an odd affection with other people's little boys… LOL


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Seems you lost hold of the topic too.  17.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I know what I was made by. My parents. We don't know how life first started here on earth but we have a few theories. And we know all life planets asteroids moons meteors and comets all come from stars that died and exploded billions of years ago. We are all star stuff. That much we know.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


That's all I needed to hear.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


You think a person should do 15 years of hard labor for vandalism? You are so sick, so very, very sick.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Go spank that sausage!


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


That's just the tip of the iceburg.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I think Americans need to respect other cultures when they travel overseas.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


We need to stop punishing people we are mad at the same way we sentence people we are afraid of.

Identity thieves should get get a year in jail and they should pay their victims restitution. Just like fathers have to pay child support and college students have to pay back their loans identity thieves have to pay their victims back.

How many victims of identity theft get paid back for their troubles? None!


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


That's funny. I live overseas.  Showing respect for other cultures doesn't mean you have to agree with everything about them.  How many times have you been to China?  I've been twice.  One time for 3 weeks during which I spent the entire time living with a Chinese family.  The Chinese government is a brutal dictatorship.  Even the Chinese people don't agree with the brutality of the government, but most are too afraid to say so.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Which is why when I was in South Korea, I didn't vandalize property.  See? No crime, no 15 years hard labor.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Kinda like our government here, nasty... Lol


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


 Have you ever had your identity stolen? I did a couple years ago and it's still not resolved they - say it takes seven years to recover from it. Fortunately I owe nothing, haven't since I was a teenager and I don't take out loans I pay cash out a hand for everything.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Not even close. 
You'd last about 5 seconds in a less liberal country. 
Kinda makes your hatred of Liberalism even more ridiculous.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Just like drugs dealers.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


You aren't a liberal and Leftism isn't liberalism. Quite the opposite.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



What thieves who break into houses deserve.  When you choose to be a criminal, there are consequences.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Liberalism and freedom are two different things for your information… LOL


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You only saw a tiny faction of that country. 
So your "observation is based on a false premise.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Oh, the pussy that says it's so easy yet won't provide an answer.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


He got his deserves… LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Im the same way. Homes almost paid off so I'll be cash mostly from here on out for anything I want.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Yet here I am, not being led away by ROK police crying like a little bitch on international television.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



So you did get treated the way you should have for being a piece of shit thief?  There's one piece of evidence that says otherwise.

As for your false assumption that people have done things equally stupid as you being a thief, provide a list of things I've done that you say is equal.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


South Korea does not impose 22 years of hard labor as a punishment for vandalizm.  You are so full of shit.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You cheat on your taxes.  I'm at a better point and didn't cheat to do it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



There's one piece of evidence that proves otherwise.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I don't have a problem with a homeowner doing that to white pieces of shit either.  Unlike you, color doesn't matter.  Actions do.


----------



## westwall (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...








Correct.  Which means that any of our opinions are just that, OPINION.  You all claim she had no right to shoot the scumbag.  Guess what... NO ONE CARES about your opinion.  Your opinion on this matter is as useful as a tick bite.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Don't be shocked if PMH reports you for telling the truth.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I love it when a know nothing slapdick tries  to tell me what I am and what I'm not . how bout you  shut the fuck up ..


----------



## westwall (Mar 19, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...











Never said I was, nor did I make accusations, or observations that are based on nothing but my personal opinion as you did.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


not an answer.
what do they deserve, in your delusional opinion?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I already did, that's why  ..


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



There is no specific answer.  You and PMH have indicated that you would let someone steal from you.  To the two of you, what a thief deserves is different than what the homeowner on this thread thought the thief deserved.    If you think the thief deserves what you've earned, that's you choice.  If I believe the thief deserves what this lady provided him, that's my choice.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


and how is that relevant.. oh yeah it's not!


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I'm yet to see a time in your answer.  You also assume I'm unarmed.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You've admitted you're a thief and told us that your life has no value.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Good for you


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


How bout you make me?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


how should have I have been treated ?
btw I never stole anything.
you'd have to provide the list because  I don't know how many or what kind equally stupid things you have done.
denning you did them or rationalizing them is dishonest .


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

westwall said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


*argumentum ad populum strikes again.
 using that logic then your opinion and everyone who  supports the home owner is useless.
finally we agree on something *


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You broke into the house.  That's all that matter.  

You claimed you were sure something stupid had been done.  To make such a claim involves having knowledge.  That you have to ask proves you don't know shit.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I did it honestly.  You, a piece of shit, cheated.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


best gobbledygook talking out your ass backpedalling I 've read all day.
btw I did not say I would let some one steal from me in any circumstance.
I would if it was the smartest way to protect my loved ones,
in your case you've already shown you'd shoot or more accurately want to shoot anyone for anything you find offensive  and you have the temerity to suggest I'm the one with a problem..
fucking hilarious .


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

Obviously this punk was not too bright, his family obviously is not in any stretch of the manner.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


how bout I make you ? I  mistook you for an adult my bad!


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Well, if they pay cash there is no tax...


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I find stealing from me offensive.  

You do have a problem.  You broke into a house and make claims that you are sure others have done stupid things on that level.  I'm still waiting on you to tell me what I did that was stupid.  If you make the claim criminal, back it up.  

That you would break into someone else's house means you've shown you're worthless.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


false!  I'm sure you've don't as many or more stupid things as I have the list would be for clarification, so I would not make the myriad of false assumptions you have made about me willfully or through ignorance.
also it's not a claim it a statement of fact ,,if you have gone through your life and claim  not to have made any "bad choices , then you are either lying , been locked in a basement your whole life or have a mental illness.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Obviously this punk was not too bright, his family obviously is not in any stretch of the manner.


He loved education and only wanted to make sure he had clothes to go to school! He dindunuffin!


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


subjective morality.
fail ..


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

Well I'll give these appeasers an way out - this kid was too stupid to know he should not be in there?  This woman did not want him there? This woman got him out of there? In the best possible way? Only criticism I have - in close quarters I prefer a semi auto shotgun with 00' buck, that way you're not wasting the taxpayers money on an ambulance.
My home defense preference is 1301 tactical - Beretta with the extended magazine with 00' buck, headshot , that way you are not winging them - no getting away.

These are not games, cause this is a horrible Disruption to this woman's life. All because this punk thought someone else's shit was his... so much for a brilliant future. Lol


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Well I'll give these appeasers an way out - this kid was too stupid to know he should not be in there?  This woman did not want him there? This woman got him out of there? In the best way possible way? Only criticism I have - in close quarters I prefer a semi auto shotgun with 00' buck, that way you're not wasting the taxpayers money on an ambulance.
> My home defense preference is 1301 tactical - Beretta with the extended magazine with 00' buck, headshot , that way you are not winging them - no getting away.
> 
> These are not games, cause this is a horrible Disruption to this woman's life. All because this punk thought someone else's shit was his... so much for a brilliant future. Lol


bitch please! nobody is appeasing anybody .
I know that gun give you major wood and are a legend and a bad ass in your imagination.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2016)

Darwin was right! Thugs, like the Dodo bird should be dying out. The only reason they still are in such numbers is food stamps, welfare, Islam and liberalism.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Darwin was right! Thugs, like the Dodo bird should be dying out. The only reason they still are in such numbers is food stamps, welfare, Islam and liberalism.


Way to misrepresent Darwin!


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'll give these appeasers an way out - this kid was too stupid to know he should not be in there?  This woman did not want him there? This woman got him out of there? In the best way possible way? Only criticism I have - in close quarters I prefer a semi auto shotgun with 00' buck, that way you're not wasting the taxpayers money on an ambulance.
> ...


Na, not really. 
They are my livelihood though, and they serve a lot of purposes… Buy more guns and ammo…


----------



## Meathead (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin was right! Thugs, like the Dodo bird should be dying out. The only reason they still are in such numbers is food stamps, welfare, Islam and liberalism.
> ...


Sadly, it is the thugs stupidity that would proved Darwin right if not for the idiocy of liberalism.

Why do you think the term "Social Darwinism" was coined?


----------



## August West (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Most home invasions are done by people who know the resident and they know he has drugs, money, jewelry or guns and these people usually know each other.
http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/vdhb.pdf


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Nothing subjective about it.   You admitted you did it. Someone that would do that is worthless.  Very objective.  I can't help it you're a failure for having done so.  You should have been taught better.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



There is a difference between bad choices and doing something stupid just as there is a difference between ignorance and stupidity.  A bad choice can be the result of a lack of knowledge in an area, whereas, stupidity, what you did, was knowing better yet still doing it.  

Again, if you're sure I've done STUPID things, prove it by giving an example.  Until then, what you claim is nothing but an unfounded opinion.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


The choice of immoral scum...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


More subjective bullshitting


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


False you need to prove that my statement of fact is a claim false or otherwise. 
Since you can't be honest about that reality it can only mean you are guilty and are too much of coward it own up to it.
Choice is choice no Matter how much you try to rationalize and deny it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Kill all speeders, they broke the law.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative 65
Here are 2 definitions you need to learn as you constantly misrepresent them.
the definition of subjective
objective definition - Google Search


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Here's a link for ya...
I just joined NRA!


----------



## Rustic (Mar 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Deflection noted


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


The morality sherrif is in town I see.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


 how not rugged individual of you .the nra is in bed with the government .


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 more like the self appointed vigilante queen,


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


He wants me to pay taxes on my weed money. Fucking dope.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

Darwin was right,  just not the way meathead wished .
*Survival of the fittest*
"Survival of the fittest" is a phrase that originated from an evolutionary theory as a way of describing the mechanism of natural selection. The biological concept of fitness is defined as reproductive success. In Darwinian terms the phrase is best understood as "Survival of the form that will leave the most copies of itself in successive generations."


Wikipedia


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


home grown?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Yup


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I have my Medical marijuana card. I can have 2 ounces on me


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 fuck that!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

daws101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Oh but according to him I'm a hypocrite for wanting the rich to pay more taxes.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Of course so he won't have to.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Well I'll give these appeasers an way out - this kid was too stupid to know he should not be in there?  This woman did not want him there? This woman got him out of there? In the best possible way? Only criticism I have - in close quarters I prefer a semi auto shotgun with 00' buck, that way you're not wasting the taxpayers money on an ambulance.
> My home defense preference is 1301 tactical - Beretta with the extended magazine with 00' buck, headshot , that way you are not winging them - no getting away.
> 
> These are not games, cause this is a horrible Disruption to this woman's life. All because this punk thought someone else's shit was his... so much for a brilliant future. Lol


Home defense shotguns are preferable because they don't over-penetrate, endangering family members in other rooms.  I like your choice in hardware.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



He was in her house, who is confronting who? There is nothing to say he didn't attack her, there is no indication there was verbal confrontation or not. We don't know, that is why I'm not calling it a murder. I said without all the facts, I tend not to believe the trespassers cousin.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You guys would wish America to not be a civilized society.  In a civilized society, people don't shoot trespassers to kill them or without any regard for human life.  In a civilized society, people do not carry guns and shoot to kill any chance they get.  This isn't the Wild West.  It is 2016, modern day America...supposedly the height of modern contemporary civilization, and we should not be shooting people because they trespass or make them do 15 years hard labor for vandalism.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


He was leaving her house. He was not 'in' her house when she confronted him. Logic would suggest that when she found him climbing out of her window, she confronted him. Why would a retreating robber confront anyone?  It defies logic.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

Boy, 10, dead in Miami shooting 

This is the story of a 10 year old boy that was outside playing and was shot what looks like a random drive by shooting. 10 years old, wasn't robbing a house, and is shot. Funny how liberals are all over defending a 17 year old robbing a house but don't give a shit about an innocent 10 year old being killed by thugs.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Boy, 10, dead in Miami shooting
> 
> This is the story of a 10 year old boy that was outside playing and was shot what looks like a random drive by shooting. 10 years old, wasn't robbing a house, and is shot. Funny how liberals are all over defending a 17 year old robbing a house but don't give a shit about an innocent 10 year old being killed by thugs.


You, worried about a dead ******?  Nope.  And why would you think the liberals wouldn't care?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I don't think we need to be held hostage by thugs. A 10 year old is killed playing in his yard. In a civilized society we don't let thugs kill innocent people. Yet it happens 100's of times a day.  And all the left nuts care about is a 17 year old getting killed while committing a felony. I'm sorry the kid was stupid and robbed a house, I'd rather him rot in jail, however when you make stupid decisions, sometimes you pay a terrible price. The 10 year made a choice to play outside and died. Tough feeling sorry a robber.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, 10, dead in Miami shooting
> ...



I value life. I don't care about skin color. You liberals value nothing.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Two dead ******* but only one you care about?  Let's be frank, you don't care about either.  In both cases guns killed them, but you don't want to do anything about guns, just people who use them as intended, to kill (assuming that is they didn't kill someone you approve of being killed)...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


This whole thread is filled with people who say, that fucking ****** thief is dead, good.  Those ain't the liberals saying that, little man.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Until all the facts are in, deciding one way or the other defies logic.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I didn't say that so fuck off shit head, you guys are concerned about a robber, I am waiting to see the facts. But I tend believe the 54 year old woman. Defend the robber, who was arrested before. I don't care, I don't care about color. You seem to, you do realize the woman who shot the robber was black. Not sure how black on black crime, I come out the racist.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I care more about an innocent kid than a robber. 

It's not guns, it is our society and culture, until you change that, you will go nowhere. Our movies, our music, the list goes on.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



No one is holding you hostage.  Burglars have been around since the beginning of mankind. It is nothing new. You gun nuts are trigger happy and seem to have little respect for human life: property is more important to you, but even more, gun machismo is the most important. Sickening. 

Crimes that happen in bad neighborhoods are something entirely different than what happens in an average neighborhood. My suggestion is that if you are afraid of violence in your neighborhood, move to a nice neighborhood.  But no, you don’t want to do that….you just want the opportunity to shoot to kill and then brag about it on an online message board. Hilarious.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



How many guns do I own nut job? I own no guns, got that? None, nada, not a one. There reason? Take guess and I'll bet you are wrong. You are a clueless nut job! 

I lived in a bad neighborhood and nothing ever happened, I moved out to the burbs and got rob four days after I moved, again, you prove you know not one damn thing. 

So you want to try again?  You are as dumb as shootspeeders.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I've never lived in a bad neighborhood and I've never been robbed, never owned a gun, and do not defend the killing of people for such things a burglary.  You are pretty much salivating at the idea of a burglar being killed just for climbing out of a window. That says all that needs to be said about you.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



So you have no life experience, thanks for you narrow minded viewpoint. 

Also your reading comprehension is terrible. I have said all along, I will wait until the evidence is in before saying either way. I did say I tend to believe the 54 year old homeowner over a robber that had been arrested before. 

Your in ability to comprehend what you read and your great ability to jump to stupid conclusions, says all that needs to be said about you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


No life experience: that's hilarious. I currently live overseas and have done so for over 12 years, in 4 different countries on 3 different continents.  Always in decent neighborhoods as I choose not to live in neighborhoods full of crime. I have traveled on my own as an independent traveler to over 40 countries as I get approximately 14 weeks of vacation time each year.  I am careful to behave in a way that will keep me safe and to avoid dangerous neighborhoods.  No life experience?  I probably have about 10 times more life experience than  you do.

Just because I don't relish the idea of people being murdered or put in prison for decades for petty crimes doesn't make me dumb, and it certainly doesn't make me closed minded.  I know far more about the wider world than most Americans, including you mister. A lot more.

You are becoming very tiresome. Ignore.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Good for you, I really don't care. 

Again, your poor reading comprehension and your jumping to stupid conclusions says all that needs to be said about you.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I understood every word you said. My occupation, which has given me the opportunity to live and work overseas, to travel the world extensively, depends on the written word.  I didn't misread anything you wrote. I just don't agree with you. And you have a very weak understanding of logic and a logical premise.  Goodbye.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I get your translation, you lost and therefore you are leaving. Good bye! 

BTW, I don t care anything about your life, you are here for my entertainment, clown.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Another pothead claiming to have a medical condition where he "needs" marijuana.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



We do live in a civilized society.  However, when someone acts uncivilized by breaking into someone else's house or vandalizing someone else's property, they get treated like uncivilized individuals should get treated.  

Here's an easy solution.  Don't do things like that and you don't have to worry about the consequences WHATEVER they may be.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You're a hypocrite because you want others to pay more WHILE YOU CHEAT on yours.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 You're defending a tax cheat.  Just another example of your lack of human value.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Now you're defending a known tax cheat.  You keep proving your life is worthless.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Just identifying that a housebreaker has no value.  You keep confirming your place on the list tax cheat.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I want you to quit cheating on your INCOME taxes liar.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Unlike someone breaking into another person's house, that doesn't warrant that punishment.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



YOU made the claim I've done something stupid.  That means YOU have to prove that I did not the other way around retard.  

If you statement is fact, provide an example to back it up.  That's what facts mean.  

Since you can't, it proves you're too stupid to understand that it's your place to provide proof of a claim YOU made.  I'll wait but all I'll get is excuses from a housebreaking, gutless pussy.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



It's a fact you weren't taught better is you broke into someone else's house.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Seems the immoral scum got what he deserved for doing what he shouldn't have done.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


If we are free in America why do I have to explain anything to you?

I love conservatives who claim they are for freedom but want to legislate what we smoke and what we do in our bedrooms


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Ok I pay them now


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Still a liar and a criminal.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I love Liberals who claim they are for choice then force the rest of us to fund things they think we should fund.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


There was also nothing to say he did either so as with all asshats you are making a false assumption.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Boy, 10, dead in Miami shooting
> 
> This is the story of a 10 year old boy that was outside playing and was shot what looks like a random drive by shooting. 10 years old, wasn't robbing a house, and is shot. Funny how liberals are all over defending a 17 year old robbing a house but don't give a shit about an innocent 10 year old being killed by thugs.


False comparison.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Boy, 10, dead in Miami shooting
> 
> This is the story of a 10 year old boy that was outside playing and was shot what looks like a random drive by shooting. 10 years old, wasn't robbing a house, and is shot. Funny how liberals are all over defending a 17 year old robbing a house but don't give a shit about an innocent 10 year old being killed by thugs.


False comparison.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You calling another poster narrow minded is farcical!


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Nope but you had to say something. 
Home grown weed is no different than having a vegetable garden,  you'd go batshit if someone told you that you had to pay taxes on that.
Slapdick!


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I made no claim .
You are lying like a bitch  to avoid that simple fact .


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


All so subjective bullshit.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


There are no taxes on vegetables even if you buy them in a store.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Who's we ?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


Don't understand what if means?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



And I said in other posts, I am more inclined to believe the homeowner over a robber's family that wasn't there and that justifies his criminal activity. But nutters seem to want to believe those that justify criminal activity.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


You don't understand what necessary to diet is.  Pot is necessary to nothing which is why vegetables are not taxed and pot is.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


If you are inclined to believe one side or the other without all the evidence being in it's a bias


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Not shit Sherlock, you are a fucking genius Captain Obvious!

You tend to believe the criminal's family, I tend to believe the homeowner.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Not if I opened up a produce stand. Then he'd want me to pay taxes on every Apple I sold.

He is right I am a bit of a Hippocrite but that doesn't change the fact that GE trump and Warren buffet need to pay more taxes. Fuck what's fair. What works? Fair would be trump paying the same as a poor guy pays. Fair doesn't work. And who's crying for the rich? They're richer than ever. And how is trump and the GOP going to fix that?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Define necessary. Can't live without it?

How many products get the tax break but you could live without it?

I bet coolaid gets the tax break


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I'm certainly not inclined to defend the criminal but consider the business owner in pulp fiction who took it upon himself to break up that fight between Bruce Willis and Marcellus. 

If the homeowner had a camera and it showed he didn't have to shoot him, would you find him guilty?

But even if the burgler is running away, I say that's reason to shoot. Maybe he's running for cover and has a gun himself. Anything other than complying with the homeowners orders could get you shot.

The term "one false move" comes to mind.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


False! I have no opinion either way.
Thanks for confirming the rampant bias in this thread.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Do you want to be sure the shooting was justified?

Would you be a fair juror? Which guy are you in 12 angry men?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I can think of two he might be.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Never saw Pulp Fiction, I heard it was violent, I'm not into violent shows. 

I use cameras quite a bit to investigate accidents and driver behavior. I find the camera to very objective and can see what really happened as to what people think happen. So I would weigh the camera evidence very heavily. I could find them guilty based on camera evidence. Camera and sound evidence is best.

The robber because he is doing something wrong has an instinct to flee. The homeowner wanting an explanation has an instinct to control the situation. 

You bring up some really good points.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Yes and yes.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I confirm my bias, no one else's. And everyone is bias, but there are those not honest enough to admit it.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Bullshit!  Your bias matches all the other "home owner supporters".
Your bias  by extension comfirms the others.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I don't support the homeowner, I tend to believe the homeowner over the robbers family. If evidence shows otherwise, I will believe the hard evidence.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You prove that every day.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Your bias matches the rest of the home breakers.  It's not a surprise one like you that did that looks out for the well being of another one of your kind.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Those you think should be forced to fund all sorts of social programs without giving the choice, something you say you believe in, to say no.  You claim to support freedom and choice when it's nothing more than freedom to do what you think someone should be able to do.  If you don't like something, you don't think a choice to do it should exist.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You broke into someone else's house.  Are you saying you were taught better and were too stupid to listen?  You have two options.  You either were taught better and didn't listen or you weren't taught better.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Thanks, I make a great effort to be non bias.
You on the other hand are drowning in bias and false assumption and dishonesty.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You said you were sure I had done stupid things in my life.  To be sure involves being able to provide something objective to back up that claim.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


More false accusations.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Says the one that makes claims he's sure of then can't provide one bit of evidence to back it up.  Because you did stupid things doesn't mean I did.  You stated you broke into someone else's house.  Are you claiming that wasn't stupid?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Kinda early to make no sense , don't ya think?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Yet nothing to support your claims of it being so.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Your kind are easy to spot.  You clamor about choice then deny choice when it doesn't suit your biases.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Still lying ,


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



A liar, too, I see.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Back up the claim you made and prove you're sure.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


It's false because you have nothing to support  your allgations


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



YOU stated you had broken in to someone else's house when younger.  Are you now lying and saying you didn't?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Still lying. 
Yes I was stupid, but it's not my stupidity at the issue here it your almost phycopathic denial of never doing anything that was stupid or dishonest.
Your faux self righteous bullshit is laughable.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Also false!


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



The issue is you said you were sure I had yet have provided nothing to support YOUR claim.  It's your claim that is the issue, a claim you haven't proven.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Nope objective observation.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Plenty of your own words to back it up.  

Let's prove it.  If a woman that says what she does with her body has children she can't afford, should those of us she told to butt out of her choice be able to say no when it comes to supporting her children?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



No, you're still a worthless, lying piece of dog shit.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I never denied that, once again you are making false accusations.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



What you haven't proven is that I've done, as you claimed, something stupid.  Still waiting liar.

The sad part in the whole thing with you break in was that someone didn't treat you the way this piece of shit in the thread was treated.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I am sure  the only proof  need is your constant denial of never doing anything stupid.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


You don't anyway .
So your analog is meaningless.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Then you're not sure unless you can provide a specific example.  Until then, it's subjective speculation.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Subjective moralizing.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



That refusal to answer is enough proof that you don't believe I have a choice to say no.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Objective observation.  See how that work you worthless waste of oxygen.    You proved your were worthless the moment you broke into someone else's house.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Your denial is evidence that you did you're just not man enough to admit it.
So are you saying I should have been killed? 
I was only 10.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


False .
I did answer you just don't like it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Seems you're not man enough to provide ONE example of something you say you are sure happened.  

Age is irrelevant.  Actions are.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



An answer would have included an example of something stupid you are sure I've done.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


And you've done something just aso stupid.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



ONE example is all I need from you.  Do you have that specific example?  If not, you have no proof.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Backpedalling like a bitch again .
Answer the question. do you wish I'd been shot?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Says the one that is sure I've done something stupid yet can't provide one example.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


You denial is all the example needed. 
An honest person would just agree that they have done something stupid in their lives .
You admit to nothing .
That all by itself  is proof .


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


False!  Not can't but not needed.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



An honest person would provide ONE example of something they are sure occurred.  

I can't admit to something that didn't happen.  That's what you want me to do.  Again, ONE example if you're sure.  If you can't, your claim has been refuted.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



If your claim is to have any validity, it's exactly what is needed.  If you could, you would have done so already.  Since you haven't, saying it must have happened is not proof.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey folks conservative 65 thinks it ok to shoot 10 years old kids for being stupid.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Your repeated denial is the best example possible.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Drowning in defensivness.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Hey folks conservative 65 thinks it ok to shoot 10 years old kids for being stupid.



Link?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey folks conservative 65 thinks it ok to shoot 10 years old kids for being stupid.
> ...


Read the last page or two of the thread.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


You're a saint


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


It doesn't matter if you're a saint. Your political philosophy is wack


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Wack? Lol! You are dating yourself.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 20, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Theft = death?  Grow the fuck up, if that's even possible in your case.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Here's why I feel bad. I'm here in a laundromat doing my blankets. Lots of nice blacks Hispanics and Muslims not bothering anyone. Lovely.

If 95% of white society is good, so is 91% of black society. Of course I'm making up the percentages but you get the point. And while I understand being born into poverty isn't fair it is also within their own abilities to get their numbers up to our levels.

I'll keep saying it even though it sounds like eugenics but in the future hopefully parents won't be as ignorant as some of these dindu people would stop having children. Having kids is a big responsibility and if your kids a burglar you got him killed by not teaching him right. That person should have never had that child. It's one reason I favor abortion. I want abortion to be an option for dindos


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Hey folks conservative 65 thinks it ok to shoot 10 years old kids for being stupid.


Yeppers.  That is because, he "thinks" like a ten-year-old...


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey folks conservative 65 thinks it ok to shoot 10 years old kids for being stupid.
> ...



You would know.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Speaking of grade school taunts!


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



After,your pages of BS? Lol! Classic daws stupidity.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 20, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Theft = death?  Grow the fuck up, if that's even possible in your case.


Stupidity = death sometimes. Fortunately for you, not always.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 20, 2016)

Meathead said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Theft = death?  Grow the fuck up, if that's even possible in your case.
> ...


That is true but while what he did _was_ stupid, what she did, taking a human life when it wasn't necessary, is not him getting what he deserved.  That was his day in court.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Every single day us metro detroiters here see or read about murders or shootings in Detroit. I'm curious what you think we should do with this guy. He walks up behind a guy and is gonna Rob him of his gold necklace. The victim comes out of the car swinging and gets shot 5 times. He luckily survives.

What should we do with that shooter? I ask you and the others here.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 20, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Every single day us metro detroiters here see or read about murders or shootings in Detroit. I'm curious what you think we should do with this guy. He walks up behind a guy and is gonna Rob him of his gold necklace. The victim comes out of the car swinging and gets shot 5 times. He luckily survives.
> 
> What should we do with that shooter? I ask you and the others here.


I don't know about the shooter, but you should get the fuck out of Detroit.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2016)

Meathead said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Every single day us metro detroiters here see or read about murders or shootings in Detroit. I'm curious what you think we should do with this guy. He walks up behind a guy and is gonna Rob him of his gold necklace. The victim comes out of the car swinging and gets shot 5 times. He luckily survives.
> ...


I don't go there since my grandmother died in 2010 unless I'm going downtown.

Any white who stops at a black gas station is a fool


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



We don't know if it was necessary or not. I'll just wait for the facts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


We have more than enough facts.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



For a guy that doesn't give a shit, I'm sure you do. For those of us that seek justice, no.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Justice?

Fact 1. He was leaving.
Fact 2. The cops were on the way.
Fact 3. The penalty for burglary is not death.
Fact 4. See fact one.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 20, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Indeed we do.
She shot him coming out of her house after tripping the alarm
End of story, Justifiable Homicide.
She shot a burglar, if this happened more often the burglars would think twice
before committing their crime


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 20, 2016)

Desperado said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Shoot speeders, they are breaking the law, and people will slow down...


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Best you could do?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 20, 2016)

Desperado said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Who the fuck is we?


----------



## Desperado (Mar 20, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Speeding is not breaking into one's private domain. God only knows what he did in there or what he stole.  Criminals have to realize that their actions have consequences.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 20, 2016)

Desperado said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Speeding is a crime...


----------



## Desperado (Mar 20, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Speed Limits are for reference only.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You aren't worth any effort.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 20, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Not a felony idiot! Comparing a robbery to speeding, what a joke!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 21, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


A felony doesn't mean a death sentence either.  Care to try again?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



If you're making up the percentages, you have no point.  

Give them a coat hanger.


----------



## xband (Mar 21, 2016)

So little done, so much to do.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Being stupid enough to break into a house does.  According to my State's laws, I have the right to use deadly force if I, not you or anyone else, deems it necessary.  The law states that the deadly for can be used whether the process is currently occurring or has already occurred unlawfully.  The law extends the right to use deadly force to a vehicle or a place of business.

Don't like it.  Tough.  It's easy to avoid by not making a stupid choice.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



It's easy to avoid.  Don't break into someone else's house and there is nothing to worry about.
Like I've said before, EVERYTHING I own and have worked for has more value than a piece of shit who thinks it's OK to steal it.  THEIR actions have told me they don't value their own life.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


What? I don't need to know the exact % to know black communities have higher crime rates than ours. I just have to watch the Detroit news. It's nice and safe where I live. 30 minutes away is a war zone.

If you need to know the exact %ages then you have a point, your head.


----------



## xband (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



If you shoot an intruder on your porch that is manslaughter. Wait until the intruder kicks your door down and steps both feet in your house, justifiable homicide. Forget the old joke about shooting the intruder on your front porch and dragging the carcass inside your house because there will be a blood trail. Load up your shotgun with rock salt and shoot the intruder in the ass. Intruder learns a valuable lesson and nobody gets killed saving a lot of legal distress.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

xband said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Not according to my State's laws.  It defines a dwelling as any building or conveyance, INCLUDING AN ATTACHED PORCHED (capitalized for emphasis), whether it is permanent or mobile, designed to be used for overnight lodging.  Under the law, it includes a tent.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



The to crimes don't compare, care to try again?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Bullshit it's called felony evading.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Just itching to bag a ni&&er!


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > xband said:
> ...



Unlike you, it's the actions of the thief not the color that the state law addresses.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...





Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Bullshit shit racial profiling is rampant in some states.
Yours is one of them


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Nothing to prove.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Then your statement is invalid.    Something isn't true because you say so. It requires supporting evidence.  You've provided none as with others claims you've made.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

But since you have to be spoon fed


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Racial Profiling: Definition


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> But since you have to be spoon fed



Either you can provide evidence supporting your claim or you can't.  If you can, do so.  Since you haven't, your claims are invalid.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I know what the definition says.   A definition isn't proof of a claim.  You still have none.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


False!


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Since you shown none, you have none.  A definition is not proof.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


also false !
In North Charleston, Jim Crow lives on in routine traffic stops, residents say


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Are you saying that's proof for the entire state and everyone in it?  That would be false.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


No but that's what you want to be said .
If you claim not to be one . You're lying


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Most Racist States In the U.S. - Top Ten List - TheTopTens.com


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



If you claim that I am, you must prove it for the claim to be valid.  You've provided no proof, therefore, your claim is dismissed for lack of evidence.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Most Racist States In the U.S. - Top Ten List - TheTopTens.com



What do you expect a bunch of people whose automatic assumption anytime a white person in authority says something to them is to claim "the only reason you (fill in the blank) to me is because I'm black"?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


No need to prove the obvious 

It's selfevident. 
For someone  who claims never to have done nothing stupid or wrong you have the criminal dodge wired


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



To whom, you?  A housebreaker has already proven he can't be trusted.  

As far as the doing something stupid claim you made, you still haven't proven it.  You call that I disagree with your claim as proof of your claim.  Not how it works.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Most Racist States In the U.S. - Top Ten List - TheTopTens.com
> ...


It's based on real life experiences .
I've seen it first hand .
If you claim race doesn't count , then why would the race of the person or persons matter?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Subjective and evading.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Do you have video of your claimed experiences?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You admitted to breaking into a house.  That's proof you can't be trusted.  Objective proof.

Still no objective evidence to support your claim I've done something stupid?  Just one?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Dodge!


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


False! it's proof of my honesty.it's also not objective proof .
Your claim of not to be trusted is about as subjective as is possible. 

I've already provided objective proof of your stupidity, you are alive (technically anyway)


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




"Ours"?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


St. Con. Lol

As kids we went into neighbors garage refrigerators and took beers. A crime punishable by death in your neighborhood.

You a horrible person


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Usually if you find out enough these hypocrites always expose their hypocrisy


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




Figures you were a scumbag even then.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Like you never did anything wrong or stupid either.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




breaking into neighbor's homes and stealing from them? No.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Rationalizing.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




How so?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Simply you are rationalizing that because you didn't do a certain kind bad act you are some how less guilty of the stupid shit you've done.
I never understood that kind of scaling


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...







You can't understand how killing someone is different than spitting on the sidewalk? How doing 70 in a 55 zone is different than arson? Are you really so devoid of critical thinking skills?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


False the issue s you are talking about are false equivalents
Btw it anlytical thinking and I'm devoid of nothing.


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



If he was out of the house, but moved toward her in a threatening way, she was entitled to protect herself.  As she has not be charged yet, there must have been evidence that he behaved that way.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Speeding is not a felony. Evading is a felony. Learn to comprehend what you read.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



That's what the laws of my state say and indicate that the one choosing to sue deadly force is the one that makes the determination of whether or not they were threatened.  That decision isn't left up to someone else.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



The only one doing that is you.  Your entire mindset can be summed up this way:

1)  You admitted to doing something stupid
2)  You claimed that I, someone you don't know nor have ever met, has done something equally stupid
3)  Despite being asked multiple times to provide one example as proof, you cannot do so
4)  You call my DISAGREEMENT with you proof of your claim.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I'm still waiting on you to provide just one example to support your claim that I did something stupid.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You seem to think that what you took matters when THAT you took it is the important factor.  

A thief is a horrible person.  Someone that tries to justify thievery is a horrible person.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Objective proof would be an example.  You have provided absolutely no proof.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> You seem to think that what you took matters when THAT you took it is the important factor.
> 
> A thief is a horrible person.  Someone that tries to justify thievery is a horrible person.


God you think like a child, a very stupid one.

Kid took gum, my gum, so I killed him...


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Request for proof of yet another claim you can't support with evidence.  You have a rough time understanding that if you make a claim, you must prove it and you saying so isn't proof.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to think that what you took matters when THAT you took it is the important factor.
> ...



TOOK is the key word.  I have a simple solution if you don't like the potential results.  Don't steal and you have nothing to worry about.

Like I told you before retard, EVERYTHING I own has more value than you.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Case in point.  What a total moron.

 And give us your mommy's phone number.  I'll have a phone book of stupid things you did noted here for you in five minutes...


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I already have yours.  She gave it to me.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


That must have been tricky, from the grave.  Say hello for me...


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Never said it was recent.  Had it for years.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Yeah, like 30...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


hey genius....It is HER STUFF....she paid for it. She has the right to defend life and property in her home as she sees fit. What's best is the fact that the law supports such defense. Case closed.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


The car is in the driveway or on the public right of way....mmmm You MAY have a point.....If the perpetrator is armed, all bets are off. BOOM! problem solved


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



At least.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 21, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


She wasn't in her home, she raced home, and didn't let the cops do their job.  There is not a reason in the world she needed to kill him, she just did.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



You're a hard line asshole.  I'm sure you or someone you love has been stupid.  You want proof?  The proof is that you are stupid.  So therefore you must have done something stupid.  

You are not better than those of us who have admitted doing wrong.  You only act like you are.  And we are all certain you will never be honest.  

You're like trump.  He never asks God for forgiveness.  Like him I'm sure you are a saint.  Maybe you've never been in a position to have to steal.  Or like Jesus maybe you are perfect?  LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


In her defense, how many times have you asked, "where is a cop when you need one?".  She should have sat and waited for her valuables to just up and run away and have the cops show up too late?  FUck that.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


Is her shit worth a human life, yes or no?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



daws claimed I had done something stupid to an equivalent level of something he admitted he did.  I asked for just one example from him.  He provided nothing.  

If you're sure I've done something stupid, can you provide an example?  Saying it isn't an example.  

What I'm sure of is you make claims you can't support with evidence.  


Do you justify stealing because you believe you're in a position where that's the only way you think you can get it?  I don't.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


She all but justified the theft. "how he gonna get money for his clothes?'


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



The laws of my state say otherwise.  Those laws don't say you get to decide whether deadly force is needed.  It says the homeowner does.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Mine is if the no value human thinking it's OK to steal them makes that bad of a choice.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Not the point.. he INVADED her abode with malice intent.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



There's an easy solution to this.  Don't steal and there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 21, 2016)

He's still dead.  She is still going about her business and has all her stuff.

It is a good day.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> He's still dead.  She is still going about her business and has all her stuff.
> 
> It is a good day.



Exactly.  Also, he won't be able to do it again.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Nope but you can keep wishing.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


It depends on why someone was speeding. 
In the law there are for good or I'll there are always extenuating circumstances.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Your disagreement is a lie, your denial of any act of stupidity by you is a smoke screen .
And that action is proof.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Asked and answered.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Also false !


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Proven.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


There again is rock solid evidence of your delusion that you've never done anything wrong or stupid.
Your solution to the situation PMH brought up is both wrong and stupid.
Your obsession with material good being more important than a life isn't just wrong and stupid it's
Psychopathy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
And yet you still still have the temerity to call myself and others worthless. 
It's hilarious and tragic all at the same time.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 21, 2016)

Let's play a game, Con65.  Let's say that I have a gun to the head of someone you love and I say give me you wallet and watch or I shoot.  What is more valuable at that moment, their life or your stuff?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> He's still dead.  She is still going about her business and has all her stuff.
> 
> It is a good day.


For a while anyway.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Let's play a game, Con65.  Let's say that I have a gun to the head of someone you love and I say give me you wallet and watch or I shoot.  What is more valuable at that moment, their life or your stuff?


Their life of course, But do you really think that is the end of the proposition? That may be called the thugs fallacy.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Meathead said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Let's play a game, Con65.  Let's say that I have a gun to the head of someone you love and I say give me you wallet and watch or I shoot.  What is more valuable at that moment, their life or your stuff?
> ...


In that moment it is.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



What's hilarious is that someone admitting to be a housebreaker actually thinks he isn't a piece of shit.

Since a housebreaker has no value based on the choice to do so, things I own of value, by default, are worth more.  

Don't confuse obsession with the right I have to protect what I'VE earned.  Like I've said multiple times, there is an easy solution.  Don't be a thief and you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

The kid has nobody to blame but his own stupid self.  Do NOT break into people's homes.  Easy enough, right?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 21, 2016)

Meathead said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Let's play a game, Con65.  Let's say that I have a gun to the head of someone you love and I say give me you wallet and watch or I shoot.  What is more valuable at that moment, their life or your stuff?
> ...


Okay, so now it's just someone you know or a teenage girl you don't know at all.  Same question?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You mean excuses because you don't want to follow the law.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> The kid has nobody to blame but his own stupid self.  Do NOT break into people's homes.  Easy enough, right?


Too easy, hence the problem.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Let's play a game, Con65.  Let's say that I have a gun to the head of someone you love and I say give me you wallet and watch or I shoot.  What is more valuable at that moment, their life or your stuff?



You make one false assumption.  Guess what it is.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The kid has nobody to blame but his own stupid self.  Do NOT break into people's homes.  Easy enough, right?
> ...



It is that easy.  If you don't like the consequences of a choice, don't make the choice.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You still make the same false assumption.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You can't prove something by simply claiming that it is.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Are you saying all you have to say it something is true and that makes it true?  That would be false.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Yet not specific example.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Again a claim you haven't proven with even one example.  I have an example that you did.  You gave it.  Just because you are a piece of shit housebreaker doesn't mean everyone else did something stupid.  I was raised better.  Apparently you weren't.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


If you are running away with my shit yes. Her shit no.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Give us your brother sister aunts best friends teachers and we will find out. Until you let us disect your life, shut the fuck up about this God damn point you can't seem to get off of. You fucking broken record.

I'm sorry I was ever honest with you you miserable fuck who'll throw it in our faces every chance you get.

You sound like you were a nerdy little dweeb


----------



## Desperado (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


As a matter of fact yes...  If you are talking about that thief,  You seriously believe he will grow up and become a upstanding citizen?  She saved us money because out tax money will not go for his incarceration for some future crime he wil commit.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Let's play a game, Con65.  Let's say that I have a gun to the head of someone you love and I say give me you wallet and watch or I shoot.  What is more valuable at that moment, their life or your stuff?
> ...


Can't answer?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Im watching the first 48 hours. They are interviewing this career criminal and I'm thinking how the world would be a better place if someone would just put a bullet in that guys head. 

The other day I saw a video of this guy trying to steal a guys gold chain. When the victim faught back he was shot 5 times. All caught on tape.

If the kid burglar was just a young stupid kid I feel bad but if he was one of these dindos I say good riddens.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


 thanks for providing more evidence of your  lack of empathy
I was not a piece of shit then and am not now .
your extremely impaired judgment of any one or any thing is fucking hilarious . 
btw  this statement "EVERYTHING I own has more value than you"
is just the kind of thing a psyco would say
example "_They were just a bunch of worthless little queers and punks." John Wayne Gacy_


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


wrong your lack of comprehension slip is showing
the statement was speed in was not a felony  that's a half truth .
what would make it a felony is why the person was speeding.
thanks again for proving more evidence of your obsessive nature.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


it already fact so nothing to prove


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


he making shit up as he goes along ..


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


false
*Similar fact evidence*
In the law of evidence, *similar* *fact* *evidence* (or the similar fact principle) establishes the conditions under which factual evidence of past misconduct of accused can be admitted at trial for the purpose of inferring that the accused committed the misconduct at issue.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


*Similar fact evidence*
In the law of evidence, *similar* *fact* *evidence* (or the similar fact principle) establishes the conditions under which factual evidence of past misconduct of accused can be admitted at trial for the purpose of inferring that the accused committed the misconduct at issue.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


false premise

spot on discretion of you 
*How did he get this way?*
A narcissist grew up believing from his earliest years that he is special and was most likely treated that way even as a small child. A narcissist develops a pathological sense of self entitlement very early. Truth is a foreign concept to the narcissist. His personality is built on a “false self”, believing that he is a superior, perfect being without flaws. As a child, he was not held accountable for his mistakes, lies or cruelties. His parents did not provide a sense of limits or respect for other human beings. He learned as a child to exploit and manipulate other human beings- to win at any cost. The damage to another person’s life was just collateral and necessary to his own immediate goals. This “golden child” learned very early that he had free rein over others. If someone got in his way, he would simply push him aside or knock him down. The parents defended their child’s inconsiderate, cruel behavior; they believed that their extraordinary child did not have to follow common social rules that apply only to others- not to their child

*What does he do when he does make a mistake?*
The narcissist is never, ever wrong, and he likes to present “proof” that he is correct. The narcissist cannot accept responsibility for making a mistake and he is expert at diverting the blame to others – (“It’s not my fault. I lost that promotion because my team let me down”, “You were acting so stupid-you made me hit you.”, “If you weren’t so cold, I wouldn’t have had that affair”). A narcissist will never admit even horrendous mistakes and when confronted, he will deflect, delay and tell more lies. He believes he is invincible and perfect.

When we look deeply into ourselves and know we have been wrong, we are able to say “I make mistakes”. We apologize to the hurt party and continue to have a healthy, solid sense of ourselves as positive human beings. A narcissist is unable to do this as that would require acknowledging that he is not perfect. .


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



No worries.  You are just an idiot.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


More delusional yammering.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Most Racist States In the U.S. - Top Ten List - TheTopTens.com


That list is for dumbasses to believe... Lol


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Rustic said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Most Racist States In the U.S. - Top Ten List - TheTopTens.com
> ...


Your state would make it the top 11.
Btw your state tops the list of most homophobic odd considering all the Cowboys there.


----------



## Rustic (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


You need to find a list of the most politically correct states, appeaser


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 21, 2016)

daws101 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



How do you know there was no evidence of that?  What PROOF can you offer?  Was the homeowner arrested?  What charges have been filed?  Or, were you just offering your opinion as fact and are really just here trolling for attention?


----------



## Rustic (Mar 21, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Crickets


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



There would have to be another element added to make speeding a felony. My statement did not add any element.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Nevermind daws.  He's an idiot.  He made a claim about me yet provided no evidence to supports claim then used that I disagreed with him as his claim of proof.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



False, you are an idiot.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I explained to you criminal that making a mistake and doing something stupid are two distinctly different things.  That you're too stupid, criminal, to understand isn't my fault.  That's another sign of a lack of upbringing.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Unlike I have with you criminal, you have yet to provide an example of past misconduct by me.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You've provided nothing to show what you claim is a fact.  I'm sorry you were raised so poorly.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I don't have empathy for criminals or pieces of shit that break into other people's houses.  That, something you admitted, makes you a piece of shit.  

Someone that would make the choice to steal what another person earned has shown he/she doesn't value him/herself.  That makes what I've earned more than them.   I guess you having been a criminal is why you have no problem with other criminals.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



That dumb son of a bitch actually thinks he would get to the point of being able to ask that question.  He assumes too much.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Let's play a game, Con65.  Let's say that I have a gun to the head of someone you love and I say give me you wallet and watch or I shoot.  What is more valuable at that moment, their life or your stuff?
> ...


That you love anyone but yourself?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Wrong, as usual.  There are actually two things wrong with that scenario.  Guess again.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



  Until you can provide one example of a claim that has already been made, sounds like you should shut the fuck up about what you think you know.  

So you admit you'd rather have been a liar?  A criminal and a liar.   

Again, speculation without any proof related to what you think I was or am.   I don't have to speculate like you.  You've admitted to being a criminal and abhor honesty.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



No need to provide an answer to a situation that wouldn't occur.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Was the "young stupid kid" that was a thief old enough to know better?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...







Any kid old enough to do that is old enough to know better.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Mine did.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Obsessed rationalization!


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



My original post didn't, so you were wrong because you added to my statement to make it false. Case closed.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Nope but you keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Not sure what that means but in your world it must be pretty big.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Nope just a small statement of fact.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Okay, whatever you think.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


No one gives a fuck about  you.  Here is a pic of you as a baby.  A perfect little angel.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


A 9 year old knows better.  Do you want to shoot them too?  





You want to kill him too?  Of course not he's white.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Unlike you, color doesn't matter to me.  Actions do.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Are you saying I should let someone steal from me because he's 9 years old?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





 

Here is a pic of you getting an early start.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Still having trouble understanding that calling something a fact means you have to have evidence to back it up?


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



FACT.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


False


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I'm not the one that keeps bring up color.  I addressed WHAT the person did.  You and your butt fuck buddy sealy mention color.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Obsessive fantasy.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



PMH does have an obsessive fantasy if he thinks it would get to the point where he could ask that question.  Thanks for confirming what I said.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


It's not what you bring up that is fucking you it's what you deny. 
It's classic sociopath behavior.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


False PMH is not the poster who is constantly obsessively pointing out the fallicy that one bad or stupid act defines the life of anyone.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You can't even spell!  Why are you still on this thread bitching?  Do you even know?    Weirdo.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The guy seems to think his opinions are fact. I'm not sure what is learning issue is, however it is quite severe.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Oooh no not the you can't spell ploy again!


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Why would I bring up something that is untrue?  However, there are plenty of examples where you and your butt fuck buddy involve race.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


It's not a opinion it's fact.
The only opinion I've posted is the who some posters rationalize their blood lust.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Again it's what you deny.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



He admitted to having done something stupid younger in life.  He made the claim that I had done something equally stupid.  I asked him multiple times to provide just one example of something I had done that proved his claim.  He couldn't provide just one yet he still held to his claim using that I disagreed as "proof".


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



It is your opinion that I have done something equally stupid to what you admitted doing yet have provided no evidence to support your claim.  You consider my disagreement with your statement as proof.  Doesn't work that way.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Again, you consider my disagreement as proof despite it not working that way..


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



No, it's what you can prove.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You are the one that obsessively thinks because you did something stupid like you admitted doing means everyone else did something to that level.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



If you're capable of doing something stupid one time, you've done something equally stupid since then.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Drinking early?


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


because it is...
*Why people lie — and how to tell if they are*
Jan. 31, 2004 at 11:58 AM
By Gail Saltz
Everybody lies. It may only be “white” lies, but everyone tells lies or “omits the truth” sometimes.

We start lying at around age 4 to 5 when children gain an awareness of the use and power of language. This first lying is not malicious, but rather to find out, or test, what can manipulated in a child’s environment. Eventually children begin to use lying to get out of trouble or get something they want.

White lies, those concocted to protect someone’s feelings, are not a big deal at all. The person, however, who seems to feel compelled to lie about both the small and large stuff has a problem.

We often call these folks pathological liars (which is a description, not a diagnosis). They lie to protect themselves, look good, gain financially or socially and avoid punishment. Quite often the person who has been deceived knows that this type of liar has to a certain extent deluded him or herself and is therefore to be somewhat pitied.

A much more troubling group is those who lie a lot — and knowingly — for personal gain. These people may have a diagnosis called antisocial personality disorder, also known as being a sociopath, and often get into scrapes with the law.

Lying often gets worse with the passage of time. When you get away with a lie it often impels you to continue your deceptions. Also, liars often find themselves perpetrating more untruths to cover themselves.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


no, it's a fact. your denial is all the evidence needed.
you are not disagreeing you are  lying.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Conservative65 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


 as you have ... aging you deny doing anything stupid.
like all narcissists  you'll never
admit it,

Four dimensions of narcissism as a personality variable have been delineated: leadership/authority, superiority/arrogance, self-absorption/self-admiration, and exploitativeness/entitlement.[7]

A 2012 book on power-hungry narcissists suggests that narcissists typically display most, and sometimes all, of the following traits:[8]


An obvious self-focus in interpersonal exchanges
Problems in sustaining satisfying relationships
A lack of psychological awareness (see insight in psychology and psychiatry, egosyntonic)
Difficulty with empathy
Problems distinguishing the self from others (see narcissism and boundaries)
Hypersensitivity to any insults or imagined insults (see criticism and narcissists, narcissistic rage and narcissistic injury)
Vulnerability to shame rather than guilt
Haughty body language
Flattery towards people who admire and affirm them (narcissistic supply)
Detesting those who do not admire them (narcissistic abuse)
Using other people without considering the cost of doing so
Pretending to be more important than they really are
Bragging (subtly but persistently) and exaggerating their achievements
Claiming to be an "expert" at many things
Inability to view the world from the perspective of other people
Denial of remorse and gratitude


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

back to the  topic.
was the kid wrong .....absolutely.
was the act criminal ....absolutely
should he have been punished .....absofuckinglutely.
was  his killing justified  absolutely not.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 22, 2016)

daws101 said:


> back to the  topic.
> was the kid wrong .....absolutely.
> was the act criminal ....absolutely
> should he have been punished .....absofuckinglutely.
> was  his killing justified  absolutely not.



Again, I will wait for all the evidence, if it comes back that she acted inappropriately, then she should have her day in court.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > back to the  topic.
> ...


amazingly I agree.


----------

